# Official 2014 Bay Area Meet - SUNDAY - Feb 16th, 2014



## CEE TEE

*Official SF / Bay Area Meet Thread*
  
*Date:*             *Sunday*, February 16, 2014
*Event Time:*    9:30AM - 4:00PM
*          Set-up:**             *8:00AM
*          Teardown:  **     *4:00PM - 5:00PM
*Location:*       Sofitel San Francisco Bay
  
We've got 4 rooms for (28) x 6 foot tables available.
Please reply to this thread if you plan to attend, gear you may bring, how much space you need.
  
*DONATIONS:**  *Recommended $10-$20 donation. 

Holding raffle with tickets at $10 each. (Recommended donation would be 1 or 2 tickets.)    
Additional tickets over $20 are allowed.  
Raffle will be held at 3PM, must be present to win.
Vendors have chosen to donate some money or raffle prizes to help out. (If you don't see raffle prizes, they probably donated $.)
  
*RAFFLE ITEMS:*  _Still updating._..wow! 

*Ultimate Ears* UE900 for raffle + 20% off all customs (except UE4).
 

*HiFiMAN* RE-400
 

*HiFiMAN* RE-600
 
​

 *Schiit* Modi & Vali
 

*Schiit* UberBifrost & Asgard 2
 
  


A pair of Mad Dog!
 
*Meet Special:* Pay cash, no sales tax on Alpha or Mad Dogs.
Mad Dogs on hand, Alphas are about a three week lead time.
  
  

Darin's giving away a "complete package" for the raffle!
          
_         Includes:_ License for *Out Of Your Head* software + License for all 21 presets currently available.
*         *
*         Out Of Your Head *software.  "The convenience of headphone listening AND the sound of speakers."
  
         
  
*Audio DNYA** is also contributing to the raffle:*
One (1) "Kuroe" USB Cable. Para-Air insulation & Strainless-Stressless topology.

Five (5) sets of "Ourea" Isolation Feet  (4 feet per set). Optimized for components weighing 4-10lbs.

*Light Harmonic** has something for the raffle, too:*
One (1) LightSpeed Ultra-wide Bandwidth USB Cable. USB: It's in Our DNA.
  

*ROOM DIAGRAMS:* *(2/12/2014)*

 NOTE: Single file hard to read, also 4 separate room files below.


  
*AUDIOLOGIST:*  *UPDATE (2/13/2014):* Jonathan will be our Audiologist from *12-2pm!*
  
*PARKING:  *$10 for self parking, $20 for overnight parking, and $25 for valet parking.
  
*VENDOR LIST:*

Ultimate Ears
MrSpeakers
Schiit Audio
amb
Donald North Audio
Eddie Current
Light Harmonic
Audio DNYA
Cavalli Audio
 ​
*SPECIAL MENTION and THANK YOU:*  *HiFiMan* cannot attend this year, but has kindly supported every Bay Area Meet with attendance, raffle items, or gear. This year they are donating RE-400 & RE-600 for our raffle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still need to pick up some RE-400 myself and we're all excited to hear the new HE-400i & HE-560 when they are released this Spring!  The HM-700 and HM-802 are their new players that just released.
  
*MEMBER LIST:*

zerodeefex
CEE TEE
purrin
Zashoomin
uzi
aamefford
Questhate
daigo
tvolpe1600(+1)
shane55
vipervick
Mdraluck23
bcschmerker4
caolizhen
jcoltrane
phototristan
Vansen - NV
FrankCooter
walfredo
Bill-P
calaf
zeeshanb
jazzfan
anetode - MN
SanJoseCanJunkie
particleman14
voicemaster
Music Daedalus(Audio DNYA)
Yuhwa
metaldood
IcedTea
wolfetan44
F14Sharky
alfaudio
lloyd
JustinBieber
Mkubota1
3X0
MoNelly
JACONE
Elysian +1
Radio_head?
sachu
Gumy
Davewuuu
captouch
Stoney?
Strappo
En_R
Mobilizer
topgunsphd
gevorg
HiFiGuy528
PFKMan23
junepy
physther
seqasim
BuzzDog
redmaw
bluedeer3
pspivak
phtzer
thatonedude
s1
Tiberiuspv
linuxworks
KurtW
rnadell
NERODENG
LiuTim
morph2K4
mosesed96
Koiloco? Possibly, no table space though...
EpicPie
touchzen
bhima
baronkatz
Peter_in_the_Bay
s235310241
attilahun
shetech
planitia
Tatertotattack
parb
FYL941
jacobgolden
Bruce L
vabene
rroseperry
yfei +1
voicemaster +1
liu989124
bpbutler95 +1 or 2
soundboy
Craptaculus XVI
darinf  (back in, but with less table space)
gepardcv
Tmoney
blackwell +2
DozerCSX
bentobox
F14sharky
GalaxyGuy
roll-man +1
DubstaD
m17xr2b
Inertius
mitch_o
nicrozier132
cheneric
Heil Heir
ed45
Frank Guerrero
  
*GEAR LIST (2/14/2014):*
*Salon 4:*  Vendors:  *Eddie Current, Ultimate Ears*
Members:
*CEE TEE (and yfei)*

Lynx Hilo + Laptop* (from @yfei)*
Vali, Magni, Bottlehead Crack (Stock)
Eddie Current Zana Deux & Balancing Act (KR PX-4, TSBGRP)
PS Audio PerfectWave DAC Mk. II (FW 2.0.2)
Spectral SDR-2000 Pro (R2R DAC)
Pure i20 iPad Dock – Coaxial out to PWD
Furman Power Conditioner
Leckerton UHA-6S Mk. II, UHA-760 (AD 4627-BRZ opamps) over at UE Table
Amb mini^3 over at UE Table
HD600/HD800 (Modded), ATH-M50, AKG 550, Paradox
 *Zashoomin*

Creative Aurvana Live (amazing for the price)
Audeze LCD3
Yulong DA8
Beta22 SE OR balanced
 MAYBE

Krell KSA5, Balanced Dynahi
 *Uzi*
Headphones:

Hifiman HE-500
Mr Speakers Alpha Dog
Sennheiser HD650
Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 600 Ohm (for sale), DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm
 Sources: HRT Musicstreamer II AND II+
Amps:

Burson Soloist (all 5 headphones)
Bottlehead Crack + Speedball (HD650, DT880 and DT770 only)
Emotiva mini-X a-100 (only have cabling for HE-500 and AD)
 *Mobilizer*

AK120, SE846, HE5LE, HD800, Ultrasone HFi780, Grado PS500
Win7laptop
AQ Dragonfly
Meridian Explorer
HiFi M8
 *Physter*

Macbook Pro -> Schiit Bifrost Uber w/Gen. 2 USB -> Cavalli EHHA Rev. A -> HD800
 *Calaf*

AKG K340, HE500, Beyer T1
DACs: Meier DACcord, possibly Meier StageDAC
Amps: Meier Classic, Woo Audio 6SE with Sophia Rectifier and Sylvania 6GL7 tubes
 *SJCanJunkie*

Wa6se
StageDac
He500, Rs1i, Beyer dt250, Akg 271 mkii
 *jazzfan*

Source:Squeezebox Touch
USB to S/PDIF converter: Audiophilleo 2 (for Squeezebox Touch to W4S DAC-2 connection)
DAC:Wyred 4 Sound DAC-2
Amp:Vintage Yamaha DSP-A1 7CH AV Amplifier (Flagship Home Theater Processor/Amp introduced in 1997)
Amp: Trends TA-10.2SE
Headphone:HE-6
 *Walfredo*  

Source: Peachtree Nova + notebook
Amp:   Shanling PH3000
Phones: Audio Technica woodies: W1000, W1000X, W3000.
 *SALON 3:* Vendors: *Schiit Audio, Mr. Speaker*
Members:
*Justinbieber*

Sennheiser HD600 
AMB Gamma y2++ 
Schiit Valhalla 
Laptop for source, some interconnects.
 *zerodeefex*

Audioquest Dragonfly (original, hopefully I'll have v1.2 as well)
Audioengine D1, Audioengine D3
Centrance DACport
HRT MicroStreamer
Meridian Explorer (revision)
Resonessence Herus
 *anetode* 

Staxies - 404LE, 4070, γ-pro (maybe), 007MK1, K340
Orthies - YH-100, HE400, LCD-3, pair o' ducks
Dynamiksisies: HD800, HP50, K601
@fishski's QRV-08 will make an appearance.
 *shane55*

Audiolab M-DAC
Audio-gd NFB-11
D-7000, DT800 - 600ohm, M-50
Lots of HQ - LP rips. (24bit-96khz)
 *Aamefford (gear may be with shane55)*

Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs
Centrance HIFI-M8
Burson Soloist SL
iPhone, MacBook Air, hard drive, a few various adapter cables.
 *SALON 2:* Vendors: *Donald North Audio (DNA), Audio DNYA*
Members:
*FrankCooter*

LCD-X  (Crashem's LCD-X, brought by KurtW)
Source:"Rasberry Pi", Otherwise CD
Dac: Metrum Octave
LCD-3, STAX 007
DIY amps for LCD-3 and STAX 007
 *Will to add some gear to Darinf's Table:*

D7000, HE-500s, W1000X, Beyerdynamic T1, HD650s, Beyer T90s, Dunu DN1000, Woo Duo
Colorfly C4, DX50
Questyle CMA 800R Current Mode Amplifier (only about 50 of these globally)
Questlye CAS192 DAC  (only about 10 of these globally)
Fully-balanced stack from Yulong with interesting Saber DAC (DA8)
Yulong new balanced amplifier (A28)
 *darinf*

Vostok Sound ES-21: Prototype of a Russian electrostatic amp/DAC  (Rumor has it that they may add a conventional headphone amp in the same box!)
Stax 009's to use with the Russian amp/DAC
Out Of Your Head software on a couple Windows laptops.
HRT Microstreamer
Sennheiser HD800
Schiit Vali
AK120
Noble Demos: 3,4,5 CIEMs. Universal 4.
 *LiuTim*

Fostex TH900
Zodiac Antelope Gold
Woo WA-5LE Maxxed
 *​​mosesed*

Sony ZX-1
AKG K812
 *mdraluck23*

HE-400
Yulong U100
Rockit R-50
C&C BH2 amp (try with IEMs) 
 *Llloyd*

HE-500 and maybe 1 or 2 more
Bakoon HDA5210mk3, Little Dot Mk II., Possible Taboo 2(needs repair)
DAC: MDHT Havana, Resonesscence Concero HD 
 *SALON 1:* Vendors: *AMB, Cavalli Audio, Light Harmonic*
*AMB*
The full line of AMB headphone amps:

AMB β22 + σ22
AMB M³
AMB CK²III
AMB Mini³ (high performance edition with χ1 LiPo power)
 Source:  AMB γ2 DAC, Laptop with lots of music- mostly FLAC and some high-res
Headphones:  Sennheiser HD800, HD600, HD580, PX100
Members:
*S1*

Stax SR-XMk3 Pro , Sr-009 or 007 mk1 
OR5 w/ Sigma 11 
AudioGD M7 or  balanced Havana
KGSS or SRM 717 
and a lenovo laptop for playback.
 *Tiberiuspv*

Transport: PC w. JRiver [classical music only, bring your own USB sticks for anything else]
Source: Chordette QuteHD DAC
Amps: SRM1/Mk2, SRM-T1
Headphones:
Lambda NB
SR-X Mk3 (NB)
Lambda Pro
Lambda Nova Signature
 Optional (PLEASE REQUEST IF YOU WANT TO HEAR THESE):

SRM-007t, SRM-727 (modded), Gamma NB
STAX 404 Signature / LE, STAX SR-007 Mk1, STAX SR-009
 [size=xx-small]*3X0*[/size]

[size=xx-small]STAX OMEGA[/size]
[size=xx-small]STAX 323S[/size]
[size=xx-small]Matrix X-Sabre[/size]
 *caolizhen*

 ue prm, em mg6pro, k3003i
 hybird in ear monitor made by myself
 x10i 
 DN-1000
 final audio X-CC
 *​linuxworks*

HD650, Hifiman HE-400
beta22 build: delta-1 relay attenuator, IR remote/motor pot, nixie display for dB readout.
gamma2 dac, with built-in spdif 'meter' showing sample rate
hiface-2: asynch usb audio at 24bits and 192k.  
laptop into either the AK4399 ebay dac or AMB y2 dac.
 *Particleman14*

KGSSHV
STAX SR-007
 [size=xx-small]*LFF/wolfetan44*[/size]

Paradox Slants
Code-X
Woo WA7
_*More*_
  
*Cavalli Audio is extending to our meet the following (Meet Only) Specials:*

40% off of the Liquid Gold! - $6450 will be down to $3950    _Watch Jude's video review of the Liquid Gold here._
25% off of the Liquid Glass! - $3950 will be down to $2950
 *Details: *

Come to the meet, fill out a form with your name, email address, phone number, & amp you want.
Pay for amp within 7 days (valid until midnight the following Sunday, 2/23/2014). 
Amps will ship within 4 weeks of the meet.
  
*Tibetan Singing Bowl:  Guess the Frequency Contest*
*ENTER:  *On a sheet of paper at the front desk, enter your:   Full Name, Member Name, Frequency guess in Hz. (_EXAMPLE:  _120.5Hz)   LIMIT, ONE ENTRY PER PERSON (determined by name on the entry)
*PRIZE: *Person who guesses primary frequency of the bowl the closest (first harmonic to within a tenth of a Hz) will win a *$40** HDTracks gift certificate PLUS adoring fans & bragging rights for one year.  *Tie?  A drawing from tied entries determines the winner.
*WINNER: *Will be announced after 3:00 pm on February 16th, 2014 at the SF Bay Area Head-Fi meet. Must be present to win. Need an email address to send you the HDTracks gift certificate. (Thanks, jazzfan for this extra bit of fun!)
  
*TIPS FOR THOSE NEW TO MEETS!*  
  
INTEREST THREAD for this meet.
  
*BIG THANK YOU SO FAR TO:*

*zerodeefex *for making the arrangements with the Hotel, cleaning up the Gear List, filling in the Room Diagrams, being the Co-Strategizer and making me call AT&T to switch to unlimited texting!
*Questhate* for helping me scout and set up the rooms last year plus create the templates for the room diagrams (which we are using again this year) and for agreeing to help with the badges and signage again this year.
*purrin* for instigating the Bay Area Meet <again> by talking about a mini-meet and then guiding it into a big meet.  All from SoCal.
*raif *for starting the Interest Check thread, the Google Registration Form/Doc, and this Official Thread.
*Jude* for transferring the thread after raif could not attend and for supporting every meet that we have been organizing since 2011.
*Members & Vendors* for taking your time and effort to haul gear around for us to hear and be able to hang out with you!


----------



## raif

Due to some family circumstances, I will unfortunately not be able to attend this year's meet.

 Thread ownership has been transferred to everyone's favorite meet Bay Area organizer, CEE TEE!
  
 I will miss being able to chat with everyone but hopefully I will see you guys next year.


----------



## zerodeefex

I'm in! And I'll bring my dinky DAC collection. I'll be setting up a machine with some music selections in DSD, redbook, and 320Kbps MP3s with the following:
  

Audioquest Dragonfly (original, hopefully I'll have v1.2 as well)
Audioengine D1
Audioengine D3
Centrance DACport
HRT MicroStreamer
Light Harmonic GEEK Out
Meridian Explorer (revision)
Resonessence Herus
  
 Along with instructions on switching between DACs. Cans TBD.


----------



## CEE TEE

Let's get this thing started!!!  UE is in.
  
And I should be setting up a tube amp table with:

Schiit Vali/Magni
Bottlehead Crack (if I complete in time)
EC Zana Deux
EC Balancing Act
PS Audio PWD (FW 243)
HD600
HD800
  
*THANK YOU, raif for setting up this thread and helping to organize!!!*


----------



## purrin

oooh nice.


----------



## shipsupt

Booking flights!  WOOT!


----------



## Zashoomin

I'm in.  For now I will be bringing:
  
 Resonessence Labs Concero
 Bottlehead SEX
 AMB Labs Beta 22
 Audeze LCD3'
 Fostex T50RP
  
 That is what I have right now and could change in the next three months if I have anything to do with it


----------



## uzi

Count me in.
  
 I could bring stuff (HE500, HD650, Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack, HRT MS II+) or I could not.


----------



## aamefford

In, work permitting. 
Currently:
Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs
Centrance HIFI-M8
Burson Soloist SL
iPhone, MacBook Air, hard drive, a few various adapter cables. 

'Course February is a ways off, so gear my change.


----------



## Questhate

Count me in, Mr. Raif. I'll bring stuff if people are interested, but my gear is fairly ubiquitous already at these California meets, so I'll be the first to volunteer to give up table space if needed. 
  
 And thanks to all the guys organizing this year.


----------



## daigo

I'll try to make it as well, unless some emergency comes up.


----------



## tvolpe1600

I'm in, and could bring my new GS-X if it comes by February.


----------



## shane55

Yup, yup, yup...
  
 I dunno, maybe the following:
  
 Audiolab M-DAC
 Audio-gd NFB-11
 D-7000
 DT800 - 600ohm
 M-50
 (everything stock)
  
 Lots of HQ - LP rips. (24bit-96khz)
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone again!!


----------



## vipervick

Hello!
  
 I am so in!!!  I can't stay long though. I'm working nights that weekend, 9:30pm to 8am. So I'll drive over after work. Have the coffee ready!!!
  
 Still a bit mad I couldn't go to the San Diego meet. I was on the Navy base about 6 blocks from where you were in Coronado.
  
 Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs
 ATH-M50
 Schiit Magni
 Schiit Modi
 FiiO E17
 iPod Classic 160 Gb , mostly Metal


----------



## Questhate

shane55 said:


> Yup, yup, yup...
> 
> I dunno, maybe the following:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking forward to those LP rips Shane!


----------



## raif

Hey Guys, I am defaulting people to a 1/2 table unless there is a special request for the full table.
  
  
 Quote:


uzi said:


> Count me in.
> 
> I could bring stuff (HE500, HD650, Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack, HRT MS II+) or I could not.


 
  
 bring that gear!
  


questhate said:


> Count me in, Mr. Raif. I'll bring stuff if people are interested, but my gear is fairly ubiquitous already at these California meets, so I'll be the first to volunteer to give up table space if needed.
> 
> And thanks to all the guys organizing this year.


 
  
 We have 28 tables so I think we will probably be good.    That being said, I'll keep you undecided for the time being, just in case.
  


tvolpe1600 said:


> I'm in, and could bring my new GS-X if it comes by February.


----------



## aamefford

shipsupt said:


> Booking flights!  WOOT!


 

 Cool!  I'll do my darnedest to be there.  Let's hang out for more than the 5 minutes we did last time.  I think we met right before I bailed last year.


----------



## shipsupt

I spent a lot of time at the check in table... I'll spend more time on the move this year!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Half table for this guy, unless lots of people are bringing HE-400's. I'm also bringing my Yulong U100.


----------



## mrspeakers

Count us in!


----------



## aamefford

mrspeakers said:


> Count us in!



Cool! It will be great to see you again.


----------



## mrspeakers

ditto!


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the notice.  I'm setting 16 February 2014 on my calendar, as this Meet may be the opportunity I need to execute my medium-impedance headset showdown (see also "Recommendable headphones and/or headsets for Asus XONAR Essence series?").  As of 7 December 2013, it appears that Oppo® could very well have the PM-1 planar-magnetic headset ready for full scale production by the time of this Meet (see "Oppo PM-1 - A New Planar Magnetic Headphone!"), but I plan to come, PM-1 or no PM-1, if possible.


----------



## caolizhen

ue prm
  
 em mg6pro
  
 k3003i
  
 hybird in ear monitor made by myself
  
 x10i
  
 DN-1000
  
 final audio X-CC


----------



## Jason Stoddard

We're in! We may need a couple of tables, since Ragnarok will be there...


----------



## zerodeefex

jason stoddard said:


> We're in! We may need a couple of tables, since Ragnarok will be there...




Awesome, Jason! One of us will reach out 

I personally can't wait to hear the Ragnarok. Are you considering bringing the Yggdrasil, too?


----------



## jcoltrane

Likely will attend; thanks for setting this up.  Looking forward to seeing gear from Schitt.


----------



## amb

I will attend, gear list TBD, but I'll most likely need a full table.


----------



## Mediahound

Just curious, why always on a Sunday? Some have church and can't make it.


----------



## Mediahound

PS, I'm a 'likely'.


----------



## aamefford

This is the first Sunday gathering in aware of. Usually they are saturday.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Yep, I hope we get a good turnout on *Sunday*...so far things are pretty quiet!


----------



## jcoltrane

Hotel Sofitel should be a great venue; the common areas are nice and it's sited on a lagoon, one designed and used for high school and collegiate 'sprint season' crew/rowing races.  Last year, the hotel was sold; a write-up with a small photo is here:
http://bit.ly/18zbJNq


----------



## uzi

I can mention it again closer to the event, but for food, there's an excellent taqueria close to the hotel called El Metate located on 120 Harbor Blvd, in Belmont.  It's *really* easy to drive to/from.


----------



## zerodeefex

Tomorrow I'm going to post a pic of the dinky DACs side by side. Anyone interested in the portable USB powered DAC/amp space should attend and bring some cans!


----------



## Vansen

I'll be sure to show up. I don't have much in the name of gear to bring that won't already be around.
  
 I'm curious if anyone at the meet will have an RWA iMod. I've been wanting to give one a listen for quite some time.


----------



## FrankCooter

Count me in.
  
 If possible, I'd like a full table.  Probably bring  both an electrostatic and a dynamic rig.
  
 Appreciate your time, effort, and dedication to making this happen.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Oh yeah.  It's on.  Frank, please plan to come hang Saturday night!


----------



## aamefford

frankcooter said:


> Count me in.
> 
> If possible, I'd like a full table.  Probably bring  both an electrostatic and a dynamic rig.
> 
> Appreciate your time, effort, and dedication to making this happen.


 

 Frank - It'll be a real treat to see you again.  You brought down a pair of JVC DX1000's for me to try out at my first meet (5+ years ago, I think!), along with one or two of your cooler than cool amps.  I look forward to seeing you and the rest of the gang.  I think I'll have to plan for a family emergency or something so that work can't get in the way!


----------



## zerodeefex

Can we add a poll? Which Dinky DAC is most likely to be confused for a nose hair trimmer?


----------



## uzi

zerodeefex said:


> Can we add a poll? Which Dinky DAC is most likely to be confused for a nose hair trimmer?


 
 Definitely the Centrance (second from the right).


----------



## Zashoomin

uzi said:


> Definitely the Centrance (second from the right).


 
 +1  I think last place goes to the Herus (third from the left) no way I'm sticking that thing up my nose.


----------



## CEE TEE

That's funny!  Will be cool to try those all at one table...hopefully the Geek Out will be there too!!


----------



## zerodeefex

zashoomin said:


> uzi said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely the Centrance (second from the right).
> ...


 
 You're missing out. You have no idea how good it feels to stick an ODAC + Leckerton up your nose together.


----------



## walfredo

Awesome!!  I'm in, folks.


----------



## Bill-P

Oh boy, I'm definitely in.
  
 Of course my ES10 will be in tow. This time with Sony Vaio Tap 11 as source, and... no amp! I feel that this combo is good enough that I'd call the pair "final" in terms of synergy and SQ. Review on Sony's new "Clear Audio" technology embedded in this tablet to follow! Sneak peek: it's good enough for me to abandon EQ via amp altogether.
  
 No table space necessary for me, but maybe I'll need some when I have decided on which headphone to mod next...


----------



## calaf

nice, thanks for organizing! Looks like I can make it this time and I can bring both my main rigs and anything in my signature people may be interested to.
  
 Cans:
 AKG K340 
 HE500
 Beyer T1
  
 DACs: 
 Meier DACcord
 (possibly Meier StageDAC, but they are basically the same)
  
 Amps
 Meier Classic
 Woo Audio 6SE with Sophia Rectifier and Sylvania 6GL7 tubes


----------



## zeeshanb

This is great. Count me in!


----------



## jazzfan

Looking forward to attending the 2014 Bay Area Head-Fi meet with my newly acquired vintage amp.  Sign me up for 1/2 a table.  This year I'll bring another HE-6 setup for the budget conscious Head-Fi'er, but this time I'm bringing an amp that literally packs a little more weight (50.6 lbs to be exact).

*Equipment lineup for 2014:*
 Source:
 Squeezebox Touch

 DAC:
 Wyred 4 Sound DAC-2

 Amp:
 Vintage Yamaha DSP-A1 7CH AV Amplifier (Flagship Home Theater Processor/Amp introduced in 1997)

 Headphone:
 HE-6


----------



## aamefford

jazzfan - it will be good to see you!


----------



## koiloco

I will try to make it.  80% for now.
  
*Cans:*
 HE500
 Q701
  
*DAC:*
 POS TEAC UD-501
 Portable POS Fiio E17
  
*Amp:*
 Emotiva Mini-X
 Woo WA22


----------



## anetode

Looks like I'll be able to make it down. I will bring headphones and things to plug them into. These things I would like to place on one half of a table.


----------



## jazzfan

aamefford said:


> jazzfan - it will be good to see you!


 
  
  
 Hi aamefford. Season's Greetings!  You'll have to stop by to hear the Yamaha.  The Trends you heard with the HE-6 is good to a point, but I suspect you'll like the Yamaha more.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

I'm in

I'm calaf's doppleganger, with

Wa6se
StageDac
He500
Rs1i
Beyer dt250
Akg 271 mkii

Calaf: wanna get a table together?


----------



## calaf

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> I'm in
> 
> I'm calaf's doppleganger, with
> 
> ...


 
 absolutely! See you next year...


----------



## vipervick

I can't wait to meet everyone! The thought of hearing and seeing gear is making me excited. All of my purchases have been blind buys...


----------



## zerodeefex

Light Harmonic is joining us. 

The organizerz are planning some nice surprises for you guys. Let's make this the best meet the SF Bay Area has seen.


----------



## tvolpe1600

@Light Harmonic: yessssss! If you guys show up with a Da Vinci, my head might explode.


----------



## Zashoomin

Well guys just an update to my gear list.  Things are about to change.  
  
 I will now have:
  
 Creative Aurvana Live (amazing for the price)
 Audeze LCD3
 Yulong DA8
 Beta 22 (4 channel fully balanced if I can get it done in time.  Otherwise 2 channel single ended)
 Krell KSA5 or Dynahi/Dynamite (if I can either get any of those done in time as well)
  
 I am really excited for this meet.  Hope to see a lot of people there.


----------



## shipsupt

Holidays are over and this meet is now officially just around the corner! Be sure to spread the word and let folks know about it!


----------



## purrin

tvolpe1600 said:


> @Light Harmonic: yessssss! If you guys show up with a Da Vinci, my head might explode.


 
  
 Your head may very well explode. That's the goal I believe.


----------



## aamefford

purrin said:


> Your head may very well explode.




Cool!


----------



## darinf

I might be able to fly up for the meet, but I am not sure if I can swing it.
  
 If I do come, I couldn't bring everything on a plane, but I could bring:
  

Prototype of a new Russian electrostatic amp/DAC that is supposed to compete with the best out there.
Stax 009's to use with the Russian amp/DAC
Out Of Your Head software on my laptop
HRT Microstreamer
Noble Audio 6 and maybe the demo versions of the Noble CIEMs: K10, 8C, etc.
Cavalli Liquid Gold if anyone is interested.
Maybe my HD800's to use with the LAu or people could bring their own cans to try with the LAu
AK120
  
 So far though, I am a definite maybe...


----------



## CEE TEE

Thanks, Darin...that would be awesome!  I know that myself and many others would like to hear that list.


----------



## zerodeefex

I am one of those many others


----------



## shane55

zerodeefex said:


> I am one of those many others


 
  
 Me three...


----------



## koiloco

shane55 said:


> Me three...


 

 Me 4 but please stop costing me more $.  If you all can do that, I will promise to behave.


----------



## particleman14

Please reserve a half table for me please!  Looking forward to this one guys...will probably bring the usual offerings. B22, KGSSHV, gamma2, and various DIY projects.


----------



## aamefford

koiloco said:


> Me 4 but please stop costing me more $.  If you all can do that, I will promise to behave.



Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## daigo

koiloco said:


> Me 4 but please stop costing me more $.  If you all can do that, I will promise to behave.


 
 The first couple of times attending these meets, I've ended up buying expensive headphones during or immediately after them.  I was able to resist buying a headphone after last year's SF meet, so there is hope!


----------



## koiloco

daigo said:


> The first couple of times attending these meets, I've ended up buying expensive headphones during or immediately after them.  I was able to resist buying a headphone after last year's SF meet, so there is hope!


 
 Master  Yoda, please teach me "self control".


----------



## aamefford

aamefford said:


> Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## shane55

koiloco said:


> Master  Yoda, please teach me "self control".


 
  
  
*Ω* is futile...


----------



## jazzfan

shane55 said:


> *Ω* is futile...


 
  
 Cute one...


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> *Ω* is futile...







jazzfan said:


> Cute one...



Nice!


----------



## voicemaster

I've been wanting to come to a headphone meet in Bay Area. If I want to come, do I just come or do I have to register also do I need to bring any stuffs?


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

You don't need to bring anything to meets, no.


----------



## raif

Hey voicemaster,
  
 as SJCJ said, no need to bring any gear.  If you would like to come, I can add you to the list, no problem.


----------



## voicemaster

I will come to the meet. Thanks


----------



## daigo

voicemaster said:


> I've been wanting to come to a headphone meet in Bay Area. If I want to come, do I just come or do I have to register also do I need to bring any stuffs?


 
  
 While you don't have to bring gear to set up a table, you could bring your own CD's/Ipod/source and ask if you may use your own music with other people's gear.  It's a good way to compare what you're used to with what others may be using.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Sorry, it looks as though OMS® Japanese Christian Church has me on for March and I will be unable to attend - hard schedule conflict.  Among those that _will_ attend, who plans to bring in any of the following headphone and/or headset models for critical listening?  I planned to audition them with an Asus® XONAR® Essence™ One™ to assess which ones would be finalists for the STX™ in my CM1630-06, which will probably be rebuilt for Ubuntu® 14.02b2 or 14.03rc Trusty Tahr™ as of the Meet (the M4A78LT-M/CSM is handicapped under Microsoft® Windows® 8.0 and 8.1, Kernels 6.2.9200 and 6.3.9600 respectively, due to lack of support for SecureBoot).
  
 beyerdynamic® DT 880 PRO, DT 770 PRO, DT 250, DT 100
 Sennheiser® HD 600, HD 650, HD 700, HD 800, Custom One™ Studio™, PC 350
 AKG®/Harman® K612
  
 Some comparative impressions will be helpful in determining which model(s) to keep under consideration.


----------



## Music Daedalus

Just see the official thread. Please reserve 2 table for me if possible. Got lots of stuff
  
 Sources: NAD M51, (Antelop Gold, Aneido D2)
  
 Amps: Audio DNYA Cor Caroli lite, proto
  
 usb DAC/Amp/Pre all in on: Audio DNYA Loups (serveral of these)
  
 th900, hd800, t1 etc


----------



## Yuhwa

Hello! Brand new member and beginning wannabe audiophile here after lurking for manny many months. I'd love to come to this meet and am 90% sure I can make it (I only live an hour away).

 How do these Head-Fi meets work and what usually goes on in them?

 I don't think I have very much to contribute but I can bring if people are interested:

 ATH-AD1000x
 ATH-M50s with detachable cable and velour earpads if any one wants to compare it to a stock one.

 Is all the gear just left on the tables? Should I be keeping a close watch over my gear in these meets if I bring any? Sorry, I'm very new, confused, clueless but excited about this. 

 I currently plug these headphones just intro my computer with an integrated soundcard and amp that says "supports up to 600 ohm headphones" So I would very much like to be able to try my headphones with other alternatives. 

 Any more information and advice for me about this meet will be much appreciated :] 

 Thank you.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

Basically, you just walk around and listen to stuff. I don't remember ever hearing about stuff getting stolen at a Bay Area meet. You don't really need to watch your stuff closely, but you could use the buddy system if you want.

The only problem that can happen when you aren't around is inadvertent damage from people not knowing about your rig (unplugging a beta22 amp with the volume up for example).

There are always people around that you make friends with


----------



## voicemaster

Will there be any vendor around where you can buy stuffs like headphones?


----------



## purrin

The vendors there will usually let you buy stuff from them.


----------



## voicemaster

Sweet! Hopefully there will be Hifiman vendor because I am very very interested in HE-400.


----------



## metaldood

I am interested but I am a noob when it comes to audio as my ears are not trained as much as I would like. Do people have enough time to explain some basic stuff so that I can gain some knowledge?


----------



## Zashoomin

metaldood said:


> I am interested but I am a noob when it comes to audio as my ears are not trained as much as I would like. Do people have enough time to explain some basic stuff so that I can gain some knowledge?


 
 Of course.  Just strike up a conversation with someone.  Everyone is very friendly and more than happy to help a fellow head-fier


----------



## koiloco

zashoomin said:


> Of course.  Just strike up a conversation with someone.  Everyone is very friendly and more than happy to help a fellow head-fier


 

 Looking forward to listening to your DA8!


----------



## IcedTea

I'll try my best to come (it was a blast last year) 
  
 Although my gear as downgraded a bit from before, I can bring my K702 Anniversary if anyone wants to give them a listen? If not I'll just leave them at home.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Got word this week that UE will offer up a pair of UE900 for the raffle!!   *





  

  
Depending upon the size of the meet, however...they may not be able to have an audiologist come out.  




  
 SO: Next week we'll start the 30 DAY COUNTDOWN to the meet and tally up how many people are coming!


----------



## aamefford

cee tee said:


> SO: Next week we'll start the 30 DAY COUNTDOWN to the meet and tally up how many people are coming!


 
 Like a Freight Train Baby!
  
 Shoot - did I just say that out loud?  Anyway, Doing all I can to be there.  My lovely wife has said "GO! Please! (give me some peace and quiet already...), so it is just up to work.  CEE TEE - you know how that usually works out, though I made it last year, and have the day requested this year.


----------



## shipsupt

Hey, don't forget the ear pad condoms!  Safety first meet go'ers!


----------



## CEE TEE

I guess we have a Bay Area Meet Thread tradition.  Do you know that I even got a hairnet in the mail after organizing those first two meets? That was funny.


----------



## shipsupt

Someone had to post it, right!!?  
  
 The meet is fast approaching.  I'll come clean and say that it appears that my work schedule may prevent me from traveling to the Bay Area for the meet this year.  I'm still scrambling, and haven't given up yet... but it's not looking great.  
  
 So, @aamefford if I can't make it, you have no choice but to be there in my place.  You can always get another job.


----------



## aamefford

shipsupt said:


> Someone had to post it, right!!?
> 
> The meet is fast approaching.  I'll come clean and say that it appears that my work schedule may prevent me from traveling to the Bay Area for the meet this year.  I'm still scrambling, and haven't given up yet... but it's not looking great.
> 
> So, @aamefford if I can't make it, you have no choice but to be there in my place.  You can always get another job.


 

 Yeah.  Never been sure I like this one all that well some days...  Regarding the condoms, I've heard that as long as its the first time you've listened to a particular headphone, you are safe...


----------



## Mdraluck23

I can't wait. Any HifiMan vendors?


----------



## wolfetan44

I'm in!


----------



## aamefford

wolfetan44 said:


> I'm in!



Cool. Be good to see you.


----------



## wolfetan44

aamefford said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in!
> ...


 
 The same to you


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

Did 





icedtea said:


> I'll try my best to come (it was a blast last year)
> 
> Although my gear as downgraded a bit from before, I can bring my K702 Anniversary if anyone wants to give them a listen? If not I'll just leave them at home.




Did they change the drivers, or is it just a pad change?


----------



## aamefford

icedtea said:


> I'll try my best to come (it was a blast last year)
> 
> Although my gear as downgraded a bit from before, I can bring my K702 Anniversary if anyone wants to give them a listen? If not I'll just leave them at home.


 

 I've been curious about the Annies.  If you do decide to bring them along, I'd like to take a listen.  The akg x70x series has always been a bit too lean for my tastes, and I've heard that the Annies kind of overcome that complaint.


----------



## F14sharky

I'll be there too. Can't wait. Cheers


----------



## alfaudio

Just see  this now.  Please count me in.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Llloyd

Count me in with half a table. I'll try to get a donation in soon.


----------



## CEE TEE

All right!  Holiday and January family birthday duties are DONE, also built my Crack amp this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *Now I can concentrate more on the meet!*
  
 
  
 I'll have the Magni & Vali, Crack (stock, not Speedballed yet), EC Zana Deux, & EC Balancing Act on a table for a pretty good HD800 showdown.
  
  
*MEET ANNOUNCEMENTS (January 13th, 2014):*
  
 Gotta line up the signs, room diagrams, make sure that everyone knows this meet is happening...*zerodeefex, purrin,* *Questhate, & I* are this year's crew!
  
 Need someone to run the front desk (receive donations, give out name badges).
  
 Right now I think zerodeefex should run the raffle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Thank you for what you have done so far, raif.*
  
 (Unfortunately, raif has had a family issue come up and will not be able to attend.  We will look into switching this thread ownership.)


----------



## zerodeefex

THANK YOU CEE TEE! And serious thank you to raif for running this as long as he has been able to.
  
 Let's rock this meet, guys! I'm pretty excited.


----------



## raif

To any admin reading this, I am a-ok with transferring thread ownership to CEE TEE or zerodeefex.  I will keep the first 2 posts updated in the interim.
  
  
 I am sad that I can't make this meet, was really looking forward to seeing everyone and checking out all the cool new gear out there.


----------



## daigo

cee tee said:


> I'll have the Magni & Vali, Crack (stock, not Speedballed yet), EC Zana Deux, & EC Balancing Act on a table for a pretty good HD800 showdown.


 
  
 Just missing your old Super 7 for a decent introduction to EC amplifiers!


----------



## CEE TEE

^Your Equilibrato is welcome if you would like to bring it! And if someone would like to have a Super 7 at the same table, that's cool too...I think we can fit it!


----------



## tvolpe1600

I'm bringing a plus one.


----------



## JustinBieber

Planning on coming, I've never been to a meet up before. I only need a half table or maybe even less, not 100% sure about what I'm bringing, but here's a list that will probably be updated later.
  

Sennheiser HD600 
AMB Gamma y2++ 
Schiit Valhalla 
Laptop for source, some interconnects.


----------



## Mkubota1

Will definitely attend but probably won't bring anything but myself.  =(  Regarding the front desk duties, could that be something that can be broken into two (or more) shifts?  It might be easier to find people who will do 1/2 a day rather than 8 hours.  Unless you've already found that person...


----------



## F14sharky

Sorry, I forget to mention that I will not need any table space.
 Thank you,


----------



## CEE TEE

Questhate has graciously offered to help with registration but we'd definitely like to be able to give him some time at the meet too!  I will see if I can find somebody, please contact me if you are willing to help...thanks!


----------



## Mkubota1

I'll see if I can find _somebody_ too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Again, if we come up with 3-4 people, that might be good too.  Then each person might just need to do a few hours.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I can arrive early and be helpful if needed in any capacity.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Awesome!  Thanks...we've got Questhate and Wolfie so far for helping at the registration table but would be good to have another so we can break the duty into shifts.  I would also like your help in getting stuff down from the suite to the meet.  (Gonna have a lot of stuff and someone to help move it and unpack it would be sweet.  Let's arrange in PM before the day.)
  
 This Friday I am planning to reserve a premium suite so we can have a nice mini-meet on Saturday night.  Ping me if you'd like to attend.  The night before is always a big highlight for me.  We've always got something set up and the atmosphere is laid back...you have a more relaxed time if you want to listen to whatever we've got or just chat.  I <always> learn stuff at these and never want to miss them.


----------



## caolizhen

I want to use an iem or portable earphone table
  
 ill bring 
  
 ue personal reference monitor
  
 fs mg6pro
  
 flc6
  
 odin XLR cable
  
 DN-1000
  
 K3003I
  
 final audio X-CC


----------



## daigo

cee tee said:


> ^Your Equilibrato is welcome if you would like to bring it! And if someone would like to have a Super 7 at the same table, that's cool too...I think we can fit it!


 
  
 I'll try to work out how to best transport the amp.  I did keep the padded box that the amp was shipped to me in, but it's a bit large and bulky.  
  
 That weekend is looking to be pretty busy, being the middle of the SF Beer Week and tail end of the lunar new year.  Hope to still make it out for this meet up!


----------



## 3X0

I'll try and bring my Omegas. I likely won't be bringing any desktop equipment so it'll be nice if a fellow Stax user/vendor allows me to set them up with their gear.


----------



## MoNelly

I plan to attend and won't need any space..just bringing me.


----------



## CEE TEE

Okay!! We have the thread transferred...*thanks, Jude!!*
  
 I will catch up with updates this weekend to the count and lists!
  
*30 DAY COUNTDOWN TO THE MEET STARTS TODAY.*


----------



## JACONE

Hi!
  
 I'm a newbie but would like to attend! 
 Definitely looking forward to it!
  
 I won't need table space either as I don't have much gear. How do we make the donation?
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## runeight

Hello gents. Is there still space??


----------



## CEE TEE

^Absolutely! I'll add you to the list tomorrow...


----------



## FrankCooter

Just posted this in the LCD-3 appreciation thread, but I thought it might be appropriate here as well since this will be the rig I'll be bringing to the meet. Dac will be a Metrum Octave. Source , if it's ready in time, will be a "poor man's" music server based on the "Rasberry Pi". Server control will be wireless based on a tablet. Otherwise CD's.


----------



## koiloco

^ which amp is that?  It's beautiful!


----------



## CEE TEE

*FIRST POST UPDATED (1/20/2014):*
  
11 Vendors. 63 Members so far.  (Lists pulled from the Interest Thread, the Google Registration Doc, this thread.)
  
Donation/Raffle Info Updated, Raffle Items TBD, Room Diagrams being drafted, Gear List being compiled.
  
*27 days to go!*


----------



## darinf

darinf said:


> I might be able to fly up for the meet, but I am not sure if I can swing it.
> 
> If I do come, I couldn't bring everything on a plane, but I could bring:
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry guys. It looks like I am not going to be able to make it. I have to work late Sat. night and can't make it up to SF in time.
  
 Have fun though!
 -Darin


----------



## sachu

tickets booked.. see you beetches there!
  
 Stay shredical!


----------



## shane55

cee tee said:


> *FIRST POST UPDATED (1/20/2014):*
> 
> 11 Vendors. 63 Members so far.  (Lists pulled from the Interest Thread, the Google Registration Doc, this thread.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 As always...

 You ROCK!


----------



## phtzer

Planning to go! I would bring my gamma2, but it doesn't quite work yet


----------



## CEE TEE

*BALANCE SHEET UPDATED 1/20/2014:*
  
*darinf* removed from the Member List 





*phtzer* added to the Member List 




  
*HiFiMan* can't make it to the meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*HiFiMan* donated *RE-400* & *RE-600* to the raffle!


----------



## Physther

I'm a definite maybe! Other only audio related function I've been to is the headmasters (and I didn't even make it to the HF room) last year but I definitely look forward to meeting you all. I can bring: 

Ak100 possibly rwak'd by the 16th
Schiit bifrost über 
Cavalli EHHA Rev. A
Hd800
D2000 Cocobolo Rosewood w/alpha pads (if I get them back by the 16th from Martin - I've been lagging on sending my cans to him)
Ue11

Anybody able to bring an alo international by any chance??


----------



## tvolpe1600

This amp looks totally awesome.
  
 Quote:


frankcooter said:


> Just posted this in the LCD-3 appreciation thread, but I thought it might be appropriate here as well since this will be the rig I'll be bringing to the meet. Dac will be a Metrum Octave. Source , if it's ready in time, will be a "poor man's" music server based on the "Rasberry Pi". Server control will be wireless based on a tablet. Otherwise CD's.


----------



## wolfetan44

Well, I'll be listening to that


----------



## thatonedude

Count me in, probably no gear, just me and my donation.

Here is to hoping I can find t5p's  and maybe just maybe if the gods are smiling upon us, lcd-xc


----------



## jazzfan

OK, just throwing out an idea to the group... is anyone interested in participating in a "Guess the Frequency" contest?
  
 I have a small Tibetan Singing Bowl I could bring to the meet.  When played, the bowl resonates at a certain frequency.  I could play the bowl and each person who wants to participate in the contest would be allowed to submit one guess.  Participants would write their name and their guess on a small sheet of paper.  All entries would be collected then reviewed later in the day.  The closest guess within a 10th of a Hz to the actual primary frequency (first harmonic) would win.  In the event of a tie, a random drawing would determine the final winner.   Hopefully, we could offer a small prize, maybe a CD, LP or gift card, to the winner.
  
 If you are unfamiliar with these instruments follow this _link_ for a little info on the science (Note: we won't be using water).  My thought is this could be somewhat educational and hopefully fun.  Comments?


----------



## koiloco

^ I am totally in for that fun game.


----------



## CEE TEE

jazzfan said:


> OK, just throwing out an idea to the group... is anyone interested in participating in a "Guess the Frequency" contest?
> 
> I have a small Tibetan Singing Bowl I could bring to the meet.  When played, the bowl resonates at a certain frequency.  I could play the bowl and each person who wants to participate in the contest would be allowed to submit one guess.  Participants would write their name and their guess on a small sheet of paper.  All entries would be collected then reviewed later in the day.  The closest guess within a 10th of a Hz to the actual primary frequency (first harmonic) would win.  In the event of a tie, a random drawing would determine the final winner.   Hopefully, we could offer a small prize, maybe a CD, LP or gift card, to the winner.
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with these instruments follow this _link_ for a little info on the science (Note: we won't be using water).  My thought is this could be somewhat educational and hopefully fun.  Comments?


 
 That could be a fun test...Mike Dias put these threads up a little while ago and I haven't been able to do the Ear Training yet.
These could get everyone ready for your game:

Ear Training: The best way to get more bang for your buck for any IEM or Headphone
Using Tone Generators to compare various IEMS and headphones
Is there specific music for testing and comparing various in-ear monitors?
Great Frequency Overlap Chart
 If people are interested, we'll have it at the front desk so you can try with fresh ears.
 And, we'll have to figure out that prize!


----------



## uzi

I'd bring a ringer -- my wife has perfect pitch -- if she didn't have to watch the kids.  (Not that she has much interest in hanging out with a bunch of headphone nerds anyways.)


----------



## shane55

cee tee said:


> That could be a fun test...Mike Dias put these threads up a little while ago and I haven't been able to do the Ear Training yet.
> These could get everyone ready for your game:
> 
> Ear Training: The best way to get more bang for your buck for any IEM or Headphone
> ...


 

 I love this stuff!!
 This has been one of my favorite graphics for a very long time:

 http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


----------



## Mdraluck23

shane55 said:


> I love this stuff!!
> This has been one of my favorite graphics for a very long time:
> 
> http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


 
 I love that, so helpful!


----------



## jazzfan

shane55 said:


> I love this stuff!!
> This has been one of my favorite graphics for a very long time:
> 
> http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


 
  
  
 Hi shane55!
  
 I agree, that's a great site.  I stumbled upon it a few years ago when I was looking for an equalizer.
  
 Here are few more links you might enjoy...
  
 1) If you are interested in the science of acoustics and hearing, this site has a wealth of information:
  
_http://acousticslab.org/psychoacoustics/_
  
 2) A good collection of sound test and test tones can be found at audiocheck.net.  I especially like the collection of tests for headphones.
  
_http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php_
  
 3) And lastly, if you'd like to know how "flat" your hearing is try this next site.  Just make sure you heed the posted warnings before proceeding with the test.

_http://www.digital-recordings.com/hearing-test/www-ht-pro/ht_help_p.html_
  
 (Note: We've all seen headphone frequency response charts and they are helpful for understanding the sound signature of a headphone.  What I think would really be interesting to see are "reviewer hearing" frequency response charts.  Can't say that I've ever seen one of these.)


----------



## CEE TEE

Okay,* 22 days to go!!*
  
_We've been working behind-the-scenes this week:_

Culled the Interest Check Thread, the Google Registration Doc, this thread for: members, vendors, table space requests, & gear lists.
Table space list compiled earlier in the week- *may need another room!*
Gear list delivered to zerodeefex a day ago,* first draft diagrams will be ready this weekend.*
zerodeefex inquiring with Sofitel about extra room, so *let us know if you are <a member> not on the diagram & would like space!*
Confirming some raffle prizes with vendors, HiFiMAN prizes already received.
Meet closed to new vendors, great line-up in place.
Please chime in if the Frequency Contest is interesting, need to see enough interest to try it...
  
 Should have a BIG update tonight or tomorrow!  Please let us know if we have missed you on the Member List.


----------



## tiberiuspv

I'll be there and will share my table with rubenpp/s1.
  
 On the menu, various (mostly vintage) Stax amps & cans - the exact list will depend on how much stuff I am willing to carry around . Most likely a Chordette DAC and a PC (JRiver) as the source. My PC only has classical music. Bring a USB stick if you want to listen to your own music...


----------



## aamefford

Frequency game sounds cool!


----------



## CEE TEE

*UPDATE (1/25/2014):*

Room Diagrams- First Draft Up (please see first post)
Some More Raffle Prize Info Up- HeadAmp Bringing "SurPrize", Schiit Too-Good-to-Be-True (Gotta Confirm). 
Gear List- First Draft (in post below)
  
*Please contact myself and/or zerodeefex with any questions, requests, & updates or post here...thank you!*


----------



## CEE TEE

Please See First Post for the Gear List, we moved it for convenience...
  
<EDITED 2/1/2014>


----------



## tvolpe1600

Wow this is impressive


----------



## CEE TEE

*Unbelievable Schiit.*  Thank you!
  
_Jason has just confirmed that there will be a *Couple of Combos* to raffle away at the meet:_

Schiit Modi & Vali
 

Schiit UberBifrost & Asgard 2


----------



## Mdraluck23

So my gear has changed. 
  
 HE-400
 Yulong U100
  
 Rockit R-50
 C&C BH2 amp. People can try it with their IEM's.


----------



## wolfetan44

Hey, how much for raffle tickets? Also, I'm bringing gear upon request, so request away


----------



## KurtW

I would like to come but I wouldn't need a table as I will be somewhat portable.  I can bring the Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV and the AD2000 headphones, a portable amp or two, Objective DAC and PowerBook with Pure Music, including some needle-drop recordings.


----------



## CEE TEE

wolfetan44 said:


> Hey, how much for raffle tickets? Also, I'm bringing gear upon request, so request away


 
 Raffle tickets are $10 each. 
 We recommend getting at least a couple as a donation to the meet.
 But with this line-up of prizes?  Hmmm...pretty good odds.
 It's very generous for the community and we thank our sponsors in the first post!
  
*UPDATES:*
 Mdraluck23: Your gear has been updated.
 linuxworks: Has been added.
 KurtW: Added.
  
 Individual Salon Diagrams Uploaded For Clarity.


----------



## jazzfan

cee tee said:


> Raffle tickets are $10 each.
> We recommend getting at least a couple as a donation to the meet.
> But with this line-up of prizes?  Hmmm...pretty good odds.
> It's very generous for the community and we thank our sponsors in the first post!


 
  
 Pretty good odds, indeed!  Great odds actually, on some fantastic Schiit!  Thank you.


----------



## wolfetan44

I like the prizes, and I like to support, so where do I send the money?


----------



## shane55

OK, this is looking so freakin' amazing!!!
 CEE TEE.... as usual, you are rockin' the house!


----------



## zerodeefex

Raffle tickets will be handed out at the front desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm currently debating between purchasing and renting a raffle drum. 
  
 Keep tabs on the thread for important announcements and more info as we get closer to the event. We're going to create a gear index so it will be easier to identify what rooms/tables you want to hit during the meet!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Any news on an audiologist this year? I was thinking about some customs in the coming year but I need impressions.


----------



## rnadell

Made my reservation today, looking forward to the meet. Thanks
 to all who are making it happen.


----------



## Llloyd

I also have the concero HD dac, little dot mk2, and I might be able to get a decware taboo 2 (its mine but needs repair from decware)


----------



## CEE TEE

mdraluck23 said:


> Any news on an audiologist this year? I was thinking about some customs in the coming year but I need impressions.


 
Thank you for asking, when UE looked at the thread three weeks ago- they thought the meet was "too small" to have an audiologist.
  
(Looked like 30-40 members were attending at that time.)
  
Since then, I have collated the member interest from the different sources and we're at *69 members today with 20 days to go!*
  
Later this week, I'll check in with them again.
  
*UPDATES:*

Audiologist not yet planned, first post updated for clarity.  Hoping that interest allows for one.
Susan has agreed to watch the front desk again so the guys can enjoy the meet! (She helped in 2011 & 2012)
Would like to thank Mdraluck23, wolfetan44, Questhate, & SanJoseCanJunkie for volunteering to do shifts at the front desk.
rnadell added to the list.
Llloyd's gear updated.


----------



## NERODENG

I want to study for everyone else. So thank you every one. I'll bring my own device been there. But just portable devices See you guys soon. Thank you!
 IHIFI760 MP3 PLAYER
 Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10
 AMB MINI3 headphone amplifier
 Fiio L9 Line Dock.
 Very cheap quality.


----------



## LiuTim

I'd love to attend
 My rig:
  
 Fostex th900
 Woo audio WA5 MAXXED
 Antelope Zodiac Gold
  
 Thank you!


----------



## CEE TEE

_One Epic Post to Rule Them All..._
  
 Per member suggestion, *GEAR LIST placed in the FIRST POST.*
  
 Please let me know if I brick your phone, iPod, or Tamagotchi with the huge wall of text. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If we get away with it, everything is now in the First Post: "One Stop Shop".


----------



## CEE TEE

liutim said:


> I'd love to attend My rig:
> Fostex th900
> Woo audio WA5 MAXXED
> Antelope Zodiac Gold


 
 Great rig!  Please hold a bit while we confirm those who are on the diagrams- some space will probably open up. Glad you can make it!


----------



## aamefford

cee tee said:


> Great rig!  Please hold a bit while we confirm those who are on the diagrams- some space will probably open up. Glad you can make it!


 

 I can always share space, my rig's pretty small - ah, ahem, my headphone rig is pretty small...
  
 Also, as of now, my rigs are:
  
 Burson Soloist SL
 Northern Fidelity (Leed Audio) NF DAC
 Halide DAC HD
 CEntrance HIFI-M8 XLR-4/iDevice
 Macbook Air and external hard drive
 Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs
 Arranged in whatever configuration(s) is (are) convenient at the time.


----------



## vipervick

cee tee said:


> _One Epic Post to Rule Them All..._
> 
> Per member suggestion, *GEAR LIST placed in the FIRST POST.*
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks CEE TEE, but I didn't see my name anywhere. I'm flexible.


----------



## koiloco

@CEE TEE, I just found out that I would have to be out of town on the weekend of the meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Please remove my name and assign my table space to someone else.  I wish you guys a wonderful meet and please take a lot of pics!


----------



## morph2k4

I was thinking about bringing my A/B switch box and setting up a little A/B amp testing booth.  I would love to set up a scientific-ish data collection station.  Would anyone be interested in taking part?  Any two sources can be compared with the flip of a switch (note:  it's harder to balance the channels with different dacs since their output levels may differ).


----------



## tvolpe1600

Yes, I'm interested. There should be more A/B tests in reviews. Great idea.


----------



## walfredo

@CEE TEE... I'll go thematic. 
  
 I'll do Audio Technica woodies.  W1000, W1000X, W3000.  Peachtree Nova + Shanling PH3000 + notebook for source/amp.


----------



## shane55

Just for confirmation...
 Still coming. Same gear as already stated.
  
 Going to be amazing!!


----------



## 3X0

Wish there was a KGSSHV or MDR-R10 in the gear mix. I'll be either in the market for the former or curious to trade my Omega for the latter.


----------



## rnadell

Anyone bringing HE-6's? Thanks, really looking forward to the show?


----------



## jazzfan

rnadell said:


> Anyone bringing HE-6's? Thanks, really looking forward to the show?


 
  
 Yes, with both the stock HiFiMAN pads and the Audeze Microsuede pads.  Pick your poison.


----------



## mosesed96

Would like to attend with my mod T5p, mod TH900, LCD2, Audio DNYA amplifier with Anedio D2 DAC, Fitear ToGo 334, AKG K3003
  
 Also will bring my new stuffs: *SONY ZX1* and *AKG K812pro*
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## rnadell

jazzfan said:


> Yes, with both the stock HiFiMAN pads and the Audeze Microsuede pads.  Pick your poison.


 
 What amp will  you be using? thanks


----------



## CEE TEE

mosesed96 said:


> Would like to attend with my mod T5p, mod TH900, LCD2, Audio DNYA amplifier with Anedio D2 DAC, Fitear ToGo 334, AKG K3003
> Also will bring my new stuffs: *SONY ZX1* and *AKG K812pro*


 
*mosesed96*, we're very interested in the new Sony ZX1 player and the new AKG (especially after MuppetFace's review)!


----------



## shane55

jazzfan said:


> Yes, with both the stock HiFiMAN pads and the Audeze Microsuede pads.  Pick your poison.


 
  
 Both pleeeeeze!!! Either? Whatever...


----------



## koiloco

omg!  If you guys keep this up with all the new gears, I might have to cancel my business trip.


----------



## daigo

shane55 said:


> Both pleeeeeze!!! Either? Whatever...


 
  
 I'd be curious to listen to the AKG K812's as well.


----------



## jazzfan

rnadell said:


> What amp will  you be using? thanks


 
  
 Here's the setup I intend to bring:
  
*jazzfan*

Source:Squeezebox Touch
DAC:Wyred 4 Sound DAC-2
Amp:Vintage Yamaha DSP-A1 7CH AV Amplifier (Flagship Home Theater Processor/Amp introduced in 1997)
Headphone:HE-6
  
 I'll likely bring my Trends TA-10.2SE amp (it's small) for comparison as well.  A gear list was recently added to the first post of this thread (Thank you, CEE TEE).   You'll have to page down a bit to see the entire list - click _here_ to jump to the first post.
  
 Make sure you stop by my table to have a listen.


----------



## jazzfan

shane55 said:


> Both pleeeeeze!!! Either? Whatever...


 
  
 You can count on it.  I have both pads mounted with velcro, so you can swap them out without too much trouble.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

mosesed96 said:


> Would like to attend with my mod T5p, mod TH900, LCD2, Audio DNYA amplifier with Anedio D2 DAC, Fitear ToGo 334, AKG K3003
> 
> Also will bring my new stuffs: *[COLOR=FF0000]SONY ZX1[/COLOR]* and *[COLOR=FF0000]AKG K812pro[/COLOR]*
> 
> ...




K812...extremely excited! Don't let me leave w/o a listen


----------



## calaf

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> K812...extremely excited! Don't let me leave w/o a listen


 
 don't worry, the line in front of *mosesed96* table will be hard to miss


----------



## Nimzerz

koiloco said:


> I will try to make it.  80% for now.
> 
> *Cans:*
> HE500
> ...


 

 Yay! Now people will be able to hear your heavenly rig and how great the HE-500 Emo combo with jergpads is :3
  
 Edit: KOILOCO! You MUST let me know what you think of that HE-6 on the mini-x, possibly with jergpads installed?


----------



## daigo

@CEETEE
 If table space opens up, I can bring:
  
 Laptop > gamma2 > Eddie Current Equilibrato SE > Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV
  
 I also have modified W1000X and HD650's but leaning toward not bringing them since I rarely use them anyway.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Okay, zerodeefex and I will try to *confirm those with table space *plus* make revisions to the diagrams & gear list over the weekend.  * Thanks for chiming in!  
Let's see if we can get Koiloco to change his business trip.


----------



## tvolpe1600

I'm very impressed with the gear list. Very. Impressed.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I would just like to say the picture on the front page for this event is epic lol


----------



## VXAce

Can I come with nothing...?


----------



## Zashoomin

vxace said:


> Can I come with nothing...?


 
 Of course.


----------



## VXAce

zashoomin said:


> Of course.


 
 Cool, I'll see if I can go then.


----------



## jazzfan

@CEETEE,
  
 Looks like I'll be bringing a couple more items.  Please add the items below to my gear list.  Thanks!
  

USB to S/PDIF converter: Audiophilleo 2 (for Squeezebox Touch to W4S DAC-2 connection)
Amp: Trends TA-10.2SE


----------



## daigo

vxace said:


> Can I come with nothing...?


 
  
 I attended my first one of these with nothing in hand and was just happy to try out a bunch of gear before making decisions on whether to go further down the head-fi rabbit hole.  Always fun to meet new people who share the same interests.


----------



## anetode

Tentative gear list:
 Staxies - 404LE, 4070, γ-pro (maybe), 007MK1, K340
 Orthies - YH-100, HE400, LCD-3, pair o' ducks
 Dynamiksisies: HD800, HP50, K601
  
 Don't know about source equipment yet.
 edit: fishski's QRV-08 will make an appearance.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm interested in attending, though this is the same day as a gig I have in the following evening. ._.

 Possible gear I may bring:
 CDJ 2000 nexus (so everyone can use their own various media to listen with)
 Focusrite 2i4
 GoVibe Vest Amp

 Headphones:
 Grado SR325i
 AKG K550
 Senn Amperior
 Beyer DT990
 Pioneer HDJ1500
 Koss KO-727b


----------



## touchzen

I am interested to attend this meeting. The only devices I have at this moment is HM801+Yuying Pk1.


----------



## bhima

I'll do what I can to be there. I don't have much gear to bring, but here is the list:
  
 IEMs:
 Rock-it R-50
 Yamaha EPH-100
 RE0
  
 Source: my phone haha.


----------



## CEE TEE

soundsgoodtome said:


> I would just like to say the picture on the front page for this event is epic lol


 
 ^That pic and front page highlight was a nice surprise..._*thank you Jude & Joe!*_
  
*UPDATES (2/1/2014):*

Added VXAce
Added Epic Pie
Added touchzen
Added bhima
Added anetode's gear to list
vipervick needs to get back onto the table list
mosesed96 needs some space
linuxworks would like some table space
  
*15 days to go, 77 members so far! *


----------



## wolfetan44

cee tee said:


> soundsgoodtome said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to say the picture on the front page for this event is epic lol
> ...


 
 I wonder how much it costed to make those huge HE400s and UE900s..


----------



## baronkatz

I'll definately be there and will most likely bring the following gear. Should I get a table or just carry it around with me? I want people to listen to my gear as I listen to theirs:
  
 1. Ultrasone Edition 8 Ruthenium
 2. Audio Technica ES10
 3. Audio Technica ESW9A
 4. Denon AH-D950
 5. DACPort DAC/Amp
 6. Beyerdynamic T770Pro Limited Edition 32Ohm (Maybe if I don't sell it before then)
  
 Will there be Gear Swaps or selling of gear allowed?


----------



## Peter_in_the_Bay

I want to come too. This would be my first meet. Should I bring my gear? MacBook > Peachtree DAC iT > Burson HA-160 > HE-400, AKG-K701, Senns580


----------



## zerodeefex

*FIRST OF FEBLUEBERRY UPDATE! TWO WEEKS AND ONE DAY TO GO!*
  
 If you're interested in attending without bringing gear, you're definitely welcome! Bring your friends, demo some awesome equipment, be respectful to everyone's gear, and participate in our raffle (those prizes are amazing)!
  
*For everyone who either:*

*SEES his or her name on the table space chart and can't make it OR*
*DOESN'T see his or her name on the table space chart and wants table space*
 *​Please PM me!*
  
 I'm trying to see if we need another room at Sofitel and update the seating charts. 
  
 As a side note, I'd like to encourage* everyone to bring some music!* Not every rig will have the type of music you use to evaluate equipment, so load up yer favorites (from low bitrate MP3s taken from a bootleg copy of your favorite not yet released anime to your meticulously hand ripped vinyl drop of Jean Michel Jarre's "Musique pour supermarché" in redbook, DSD, and high res FLAC) on the following:
  

USB flash drive
an actual audio CD
  
 If you're interested in plugging your own portable or headphones into someone else's rig, please ask first, be respectful, and bring your own slew of adapters. Here is a good list to help you identify anything you might want to bring (mostly stuff I've regretted not having with me in the past in various situations):
  

TRS 3.5mm (mini) to RCA
TRS 3.5mm (mini) to TRS 6.35mm (1/4")
TRS 6.35mm (1/4") to TRS 3.5mm (mini)
mini toslink to toslink
RCA to XLR
4 pin balanced XLR to SE TRS 6.35mm (1/4")
4 pin balanced XLR to dual 3 pin balanced XLR
Dual 3 pin balanced XLR to SE TRS 6.35mm (1/4")
Dual 3 pin balanced XLR to 4 pin balanced XLR
  
 Looking forward to seeing you folks and having a rousingly excellent meet!


----------



## CEE TEE

_*Announcement...*_
  
*Cavalli Audio is extending to our meet the following (Meet Only) Specials:*

40% off of the Liquid Gold! - $6450 will be down to $3950
25% off of the Liquid Glass! - $3950 will be down to $2950
  
*Details: *

Come to the meet, fill out a form with your name, email address, phone number, & amp you want.
Pay for amp within 7 days (valid until midnight the following Sunday, 2/23/2014). 
Amps will ship within 4 weeks of the meet.
  
_Watch Jude's video review of the Liquid Gold here._
  
Liquid Gold:

  
Liquid Glass:


----------



## 3X0

No Liquid Lightning?


----------



## Radio_head

cee tee said:


> _*Announcement...*_
> 
> *Cavalli Audio is extending to our meet the following (Meet Only) Specials:*
> 
> ...


 
 That is nuts.  4K for a gold with ready availability...


----------



## jazzfan

cee tee said:


> _*Announcement...*_


 
  
 Any chance Light Harmonic will be offering special show pricing for the Da Vinci DAC?


----------



## attilahun

I'm in. This was great last time, looking forward to it.


----------



## uzi

attilahun said:


> I'm in. This was great last time, looking forward to it.


 
 "Chicago and Bay Area", huh?  If you can bring me one of these monsters from Manny's, I would be eternally grateful:
  

  
 Meanwhile, I saw some of you eyeing the giant burrito I was eating at last year's meet.  It was from a taqueria really close by called "El Metate" on 120 Harbor Blvd.  It's really easy to get to by car... get on 101S from Marine Pkwy/Ralston and exit on Harbor Blvd. before even really getting on the freeway... and it'll be right there on your right.  They have a good selection of meats, though chicken is a favorite of many, and both the regular and super burritos are great options (though be warned that the super one is a gut buster, so be hungry!)
  
 And if you're wondering, yes, I wiped that plate clean as well as a bowl of matzah ball soup... with a little help from my friends (my daughters, who were 4 and 2 at the time).


----------



## aamefford

^^^ Oh my!  I've virtually quit eating meat.  I really want one of those!


----------



## Llloyd

aamefford said:


> ^^^ Oh my!  I've virtually quit eating meat.  I really want one of those!


 
  
 There's a really good chinese place somewhat close called uncle chen's. They have a lot of great fake meat vegetarian options that are really good. It's on el camino I think about 5 minute drive from the hotel. I recommend the veggie salt and pepper 'chicken'


----------



## aamefford

llloyd said:


> There's a really good chinese place somewhat close called uncle chen's. They have a lot of great fake meat vegetarian options that are really good. It's on el camino I think about 5 minute drive from the hotel. I recommend the veggie salt and pepper 'chicken'


 

 Oh Cool!  Thank you.  Hardest part is eating out, avoiding meat, and avoiding having a Subway veggie sandwich.  Again.


----------



## s235310241

I am in!!! I am in!!! Let's get it started !
  
*My set up will be:*
*Amp and DAC:*
*Schiit Lyr*
*Schiit Bifrost/ Uber Analog with USB Gen 2 Input*
  
*Headphones:*
*Fostex TH900*
*HD800*


----------



## s235310241

s235310241 said:


> I am in!!! I am in!!! Let's get it started !
> 
> *My set up will be:*
> *Amp and DAC:*
> ...


 
 Addition: Source: Alienware M17x R3


----------



## aamefford

s235310241 said:


> I am in!!! I am in!!! Let's get it started !
> 
> *My set up will be:*
> *Amp and DAC:*
> ...



Mind if I take a listen to your Bifrost?


----------



## s235310241

aamefford said:


> Mind if I take a listen to your Bifrost?


 
 That's absolutely no problem. Everybody is sooo welcome to listen to my stuff.


----------



## attilahun

uzi said:


> "Chicago and Bay Area", huh?  If you can bring me one of these monsters from Manny's, I would be eternally grateful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Outstanding suggestion! If I wasn't already here avoiding the polar apocalypse I'd be happy to bring a care package!
Manny's is a time machine to old Chicago. 
My fiancée lives here and I'm trying to find a gig here as well, so my Chicago days may be numbered. 
If there's an old school spot to try here I'm in for head-fi lunch.


----------



## uzi

attilahun said:


> Outstanding suggestion! If I wasn't already here avoiding the polar apocalypse I'd be happy to bring a care package!
> Manny's is a time machine to old Chicago.
> My fiancée lives here and I'm trying to find a gig here as well, so my Chicago days may be numbered.
> If there's an old school spot to try here I'm in for head-fi lunch.


 
 Unfortunately, we fail in the old school dept around here... at least when it comes to Jew deli food.  Best place I know of is Wise Son's, but that's in SF... and they don't hold a candle to Manny's (in terms of quantity, quality and price).  Actually, another place I've been meaning to try since folks talk up the pastrami is called Refuge... and as luck would have it, it's pretty close to where the meet is.  I just haven't had it yet since it's a bit of a shlep from where I live, so I can't vouch for it personally... but people I trust do vouch for it.


----------



## wolfetan44

uzi said:


> attilahun said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding suggestion! If I wasn't already here avoiding the polar apocalypse I'd be happy to bring a care package!
> ...


 
 Refuge is a great place!


----------



## shetech

Definitely coming, just bringing my one good ear.


----------



## planitia

Please count me in, thanks!


----------



## CEE TEE

_*Announcement...*_
  
*MrSpeakers has donated a pair of Mad Dog Headphones for the raffle!*
  
MrSpeakers website.  Mad Dog & options can be found here.
  
A very recent review by one of Head-Fi's contributors John Grandberg/project86) can be found here.
  
More reviews can be found here on Head-Fi (of course).
  
_Thanks, Dan!_


----------



## zerodeefex

Thank you, Dan! That's an awesome donation!
  
 Major thanks to everyone who has donated so far. The raffle is looking pretty special this year.
  
 And some more thanks to everyone posting and attending! This thread was pretty sparse a few weeks back but now it looks like this meet is going to _*ROCK*_!


----------



## Tatertotattack

Im so down. Looking forward to my first meet, and its the day before my birthday! This is a pretty sick (unintentional) gift.


----------



## parb

I will be there - should be good fun!
  
 Par


----------



## FYL941

I'm definitely in for this meet as I missed the past couple meets in the bay area, and I only live 15 minutes away!  
  
 As for gear that I could bring if there are any table space left. 
  
 Amp - WA2 
  
 DAC - Musical Fidelity VDAC MKII 
  
 Cans - ATHW5000, HE500, HD650
  
 If not, I'll just bring my cans 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Mdraluck23

It hit me that I don't really have a laptop for a source with my Yulong. If someone wants to share space and let me just plug in my teeny tiny Yulong U100 and HE-400 so people can plug in sources via line in our aux in, or just test the HE-400, they can. I have a rock boxed classic with a LOD as a source too. Basically I can use a 1/4 table.

FYL, maybe we could share? I want to try a lot of your gear.


----------



## walfredo

Hey, FYL941.  Looking forward to hear your W5000.


----------



## jacobgolden

Wow! Please count me in as well. This is going to an amazing meetup. I will be roaming around with a dacport and some hd650s/600s so i won't need table space. Yahoo!


----------



## Bruce L

I want to attend but I don't have too to bring. Can I still come?


----------



## Zashoomin

bruce l said:


> I want to attend but I don't have too to bring. Can I still come?


 
 Of course


----------



## Vansen

I've booked a room for the hotel on Saturday night, so I'll be in the Bay Area for the weekend. 
  
 No tables, but I'll have some of my mobile gear with me:
  
 iMod 5g
 iPod 5g (for comparison)
 HeadAmp Pico Slim
 v-moda Crossfade M-80
  
 I listen to my setup through a pair a of JH-13s and it sounds great. Definitely worth listening to on a pair of IEMs.


----------



## FYL941

mdraluck23 said:


> It hit me that I don't really have a laptop for a source with my Yulong. If someone wants to share space and let me just plug in my teeny tiny Yulong U100 and HE-400 so people can plug in sources via line in our aux in, or just test the HE-400, they can. I have a rock boxed classic with a LOD as a source too. Basically I can use a 1/4 table.
> 
> FYL, maybe we could share? I want to try a lot of your gear.


 
 sure thing if there is available table space that is...  when is the next update?


----------



## CEE TEE

^There is some space opening up...though we're allowing a little more time for a couple of confirmations we need before we make some diagram changes. 
There will be an update this weekend at the latest, please continue to express wishes here as they are noticed h34r: and will be considered. 
(Have to do some updating this weekend, we've only got a week left from this Sunday!)
If it seems quiet, we're actually still receiving vendor requests in the background and trying to juggle things for the best meet.
Everyone's enthusiasm and interest here keep us going...:bigsmile_face:


----------



## vabene

I would like to attend the meet.  I can't bring gear, but I would be very grateful to be there.  Thanks.


----------



## rnadell

vabene said:


> I would like to attend the meet.  I can't bring gear, but I would be very grateful to be there.  Thanks.


 
 Come on in the water is fine


----------



## jazzfan

With just over a week and a half to go, based on the number of Head-Fi'ers who have signed up so far, it looks like we could very well exceed last year's attendance record.
  
 ... and what about that exceptional list of prizes being offered this year.  How could any Head-Fi'er not want to go?
  
 Thank you (CEE TEE and others) for all the behind the scenes work you've been doing to make this happen! 
  
 I'm looking forward hearing new equipment, seeing old friends, and meeting new Head-FI'ers at the meet.  Really shaping up to be another great event!


----------



## rroseperry

I've been away from Head-Fi for a while, but think I might be able to make the meet. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## voicemaster

Is it okay if I bring my friend?


----------



## yfei

I'm in,   and I'd like to bring a friend.
 And if there is space available I'd like to throw in a laptop with Lynx Hilo


----------



## Mdraluck23

fyl941 said:


> sure thing if there is available table space that is...  when is the next update?


 
 I already have half a table that we could share.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Looking forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## bpbutler95

I would love to come.  I don't really have any gear to bring other than a pair of UE 4000's and a pair of Sennheiser HD595's if anybody would like to hear them. Oh, and I was wondering if it would be alright to bring 1 or 2 people. Thanks Cee Tee and all the others involved!


----------



## soundboy

I'd like to come as well.  Unfortunately, I will not be able to bring anything since I am in the middle of a move and everything is in storage.  But, please, add me.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Absolutely!  This is a special chance to hear crazy gear and meet members and vendors that you only get to speak to in snippets all year long and see pictures of.
  
 I have made great friends at these events and solidified existing friendships. 
*Mini-meets should come out of this big meet for follow-up, confirmation, and more sharing.  *
  
 We have been scrambling in the background to answer requests and juggle existing space.  
 Several of you are being contacted via PM.  
 Thank you very much for being willing to bring and share gear, a few of you will be off the hook this year and can roam freely.  
 We had a 5th headphone room last year that was added and many didn't know about it or visit it, so we're really trying to keep everybody together in the four adjacent rooms.  
 Members and vendors are mixed so there's great stuff everywhere.  
 Will be some announcements after we confirm space with several people and zerodeefex (*co-architect*) redraws the room diagrams a bit.
  
*10 DAYS TO GO*
*100 PEOPLE SIGNED UP*
*10000 VIEWS*


----------



## shane55

mdraluck23 said:


> I already have half a table that we could share.


 
  
 Indeed.
 I took up about a third of a table at the last meet. One laptop, two DAC's & some cans. It doesn't look like my friend aamefford'r rig will be too expansive (forgive me if I'm incorrect).
 So maybe a third, small footprint rig will fit?


----------



## aamefford

Shoot! I forgot we were sharing and volunteered my space! I'm such a dipstick. It does mean Schiit brings more stuff. CEE TEE, Shane55, can something work out? Any volunteers to share a spot with Shane55? He has a bunch of killer needle drop vinyl transfers, and he's a great guy!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Shane, I can share. I don't know who I'm sharing with but I can!


----------



## zerodeefex

Shane55 still has a half table .


----------



## shane55

zerodeefex said:


> Shane55 still has a half table
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All right! Thanks aamefford, Mdraluck23 and zerodeefex.
 Looks like I'll be close up and personal with some really great Schiit.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Who did aamefford mean then?
  
 EDIT: I'm dumb. The point is, I can share my half.


----------



## Craptaculus XVI

Hi everyone... been lurking here for months, just soaking up the info.  I think I can make the meet on Sunday the 16th, but probably for just the afternoon session.
  
 I've currently got a pair of Senn Momentums and Denon D2000's with missing pivot bolt, Shure SE535's, a Centrance DACport (Hi Fi M8 is on order, expected in March), and an old Musical Fidelity X-can amp.  Oh, and a MacBook Retina Pro crammed with over 300 albums of lossless files in iTunes.
  
 If anybody wants me to bring any of the above listed toys, I will try to do so.  Also if anybody else needs a lift from Sonoma county area and wants to carpool, I might go down to the peninsula on Saturday and overnight it... PM me.
  
 Will be nice to meet y'all...!


----------



## wolfetan44

Do I have table space yet? I am bringing schiit(not literally ). I'm bringing, hopefully: 

Woo Audio WA7
Paradox Slants
Paradox
HD650


----------



## aamefford

craptaculus xvi said:


> Hi everyone... been lurking here for months, just soaking up the info.  I think I can make the meet on Sunday the 16th, but probably for just the afternoon session.
> 
> I've currently got a pair of Senn Momentums and Denon D2000's with missing pivot bolt, Shure SE535's, a Centrance DACport (Hi Fi M8 is on order, expected in March), and an old Musical Fidelity X-can amp.  Oh, and a MacBook Retina Pro crammed with over 300 albums of lossless files in iTunes.
> 
> ...


 
 Would love to hear the momentums, and feel free to hit me up to try the CEntrance HIFI-M8.  It will probably be in my messenger bag, and I'll be running around with an aamefford name badge, a pair of Alpha Dogs, and a thinning head of hair.  Oh yeah, goofy grin...


----------



## shane55

aamefford said:


> ...a thinning head of hair.  Oh yeah, goofy grin...


 
  
 Sounds familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I've got the avatar to prove it.


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> Sounds familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, erm, ahhhhh…. I personally think we are a couple of fine looking gentlemen…  I'm pretty sure we can find someone of the fairer gender to agree, for a small remuneration…  Heck, I could probably talk my lovely wife into it for a mere pittance...
  
 Oh, and expect me to hang out and check out that Schiit to your right!  I got confused with that whole table thing…  If I have anything you want to hear, and by that I mean make space for on your table, let me know.


----------



## darinf

darinf said:


> I might be able to fly up for the meet, but I am not sure if I can swing it.
> 
> If I do come, I couldn't bring everything on a plane, but I could bring:
> 
> ...


 
 Good news everyone. My work gig got cancelled so now I am going to be able to make it after all. Well at least I think it's good news!
  
 Since I am flying, I am going to try to minimize my gear down to half a table:
  

Vostok Sound ES-21: Prototype of a Russian electrostatic amp/DAC
 (Rumor has it that they may add a conventional headphone amp in the same box!)
Stax 009's to use with the Russian amp/DAC
Out Of Your Head software on a couple Windows laptops.
HRT Microstreamer
Sennheiser HD800
Schiit Vali
AK120
  
 If anyone wants me to bring some Noble CIEM/IEM demos, I can find out about acquiring those. 
 If people are interested and I have room, I might be able to bring any of the Audeze headphones.
  
 Can't wait!
  
 -Darin


----------



## zerodeefex

Welcome! We're super excited that you could make it!


----------



## gepardcv

Registered on Head-Fi just to note that I'd like to attend this meet. I can bring my HD-600s and a MacBook Air, but I'm sure everyone here already knows what that sounds like!


----------



## TMoney

I'll be there. As of right now I'm not planning on bringing anything other than myself.


----------



## blackwell

Hi I have recently become interested in audio quality and would like to attend the event I have read through the FAQs and other information and would like to come with my brother and our friend if that is ok.


----------



## DozerCSX

Greetings!
 Just saw the posting for this event - great news! And as a local member, I'm very interested in attending - Redwood City is just a stones throw from my place in the South Bay - I'm checking the schedule - I see that all the Head Fi Heavyweights are bringin' the Big Dollar gear 
  
 IF I can make it, I'll bring a couple of  "value end" items for folks to try, since fun, cheap starter audiophile products help grow the base:
  
 Headphones:
 Pioneer SE-A1000
 Sony MDR-V6
 Philips SHE8620 "Crystal Clears"
  
 Amp:
 JDS CmoyBB headphone amp
  
 portable sources:
 Motorola X2 configured for FLAC files (16 bit)
 Nook HD+ configured for FLAC files (24 bit)
  
 Here's hoping I can make it!


----------



## baronkatz

darinf said:


> Good news everyone. My work gig got cancelled so now I am going to be able to make it after all. Well at least I think it's good news!
> 
> Since I am flying, I am going to try to minimize my gear down to half a table:
> 
> ...


 
 I love the Schiit Valhalla and the Stax 009's are by far the best headphones I have ever heard. I truly look forward to hearing them again, and this time with the Russian Amp. Last time I heard them with a Woo Audio and some other one I can't remember. 
  
 I will bring my Edition 8's, T770Pros, Denon D950s, ESW-9A's, ES10s, and my Dacport and possibly my laptop... Will there be plugs for laptops and other electrical devices near the tables? Also, about safety in terms of people snatching things... I think all of us want to walk around and try other peoples phones as well, so how safe is it to leave out ours at our tables, etc...? Have there been any instances in the past?


----------



## jazzfan

darinf said:


> Good news everyone. My work gig got cancelled so now I am going to be able to make it after all. Well at least I think it's good news!
> 
> Since I am flying, I am going to try to minimize my gear down to half a table:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi Darin,
 Glad to hear you can join us! 
  
 Everyone,
 Some of you may not be familiar with Darin's _Out Of Your Head_ software.  If you ever had the slightest interest in experiencing a virtual speaker effect similar to that produced by the Smyth Reailser, you should stop by Darin's table and give his software a try.  I'm sure Darin will be happy to provide you with additional details, but in a nutshell, what Out Of Your Head does is provide software base emulation of some (but not all) of the functionality of the Realiser.  For some, this software may be all that you need.  You'll have to decide for yourself.
  
 Again, Darin, glad you are able to make the meet.  See you there.


----------



## CEE TEE

_*^Good timing for an Announcement...*_
  
 Yep, Darin is back in.  With gear & his software for you to try.  Also, he's giving away a *complete package* for the raffle!
  
Includes: License for *Out Of Your Head* software + License for all 21 presets currently available.
  
*Out Of Your Head *software.  The convenience of headphone listening AND the sound of speakers.  More information here.


----------



## bentobox

I will be attending. I can bring my Soundmagic HP100s if anyone is interested in hearing them.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

Wow - could this be the most epic Bay Area meet ever...?


----------



## CEE TEE

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A couple more questions...
  

Is anyone bringing a set of *Focal Spirit Professionals*?  Some of us have been wanting to hear those! (HiFiGuy, you out there?)
Do we want an *audiologist* to come to the meet for a couple of hours this year?  Right now I know of one person who has been waiting for the meet...*anyone else*?
  
 Oh, if you need Sofitel hotel rates- PM me.  They are discounted, but possibly subject to change. 
  
 Diagram revisions coming. One week to go!


----------



## Mdraluck23

I want one! Also, anyone have a pair of HD-25's or similar they could bring? I'm eyeing some Amperiors...


----------



## F14sharky

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone - I was able to attend last year and it was great! 

There is nothing that will stop me from making this meet. I want to thank everyone bring gear and sharing the headphone music experience. See you next Sunday. 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## bcschmerker4

Congratulations to everybody who is go for this Meet (unlike myself, as I have a hard schedule conflict).  If anybody's packing an Asus® XONAR® Essence™ One™ (Muses or otherwise is good), please _do_ write up impressions of headphones auditioned through it - under better circumstances, I'd have done so myself (through my Asus® CM1630-06 with XONAR® Essence™ STX™ audio).


----------



## GalaxyGuy

Looks like I should be at this meet to pick up my Eddie Current 2A3 MarkIV.  I'll try to find a space to set it up so anyone around can give a listen.
  
 Do I need to register?


----------



## CEE TEE

^Congratulations!  Way to register.


----------



## calaf

mdraluck23 said:


> I want one! Also, anyone have a pair of HD-25's or similar they could bring? I'm eyeing some Amperiors...


 
 I'll ask my better half if I can borrow her 25-1


----------



## JustinBieber

Only another week left, can't wait!
  
 Quick update: Looks like I'll also be able to bring a Fiio E7 (which will be on sale) and I might put my Valhalla up for sale/trade too.
  
 If I can, I also don't mind sharing my half of the table if everything gets filled. My setup is fairly small, but I'm not sure yet who's sitting next to me and how much space they may use.


----------



## Mdraluck23

calaf said:


> I'll ask my better half if I can borrow her 25-1


 
 Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## shane55

OH MY FREAKING GAWD!!!!!
  
 Sorry, just a little freaked out. Came down with an ear infection (or something else painful and sound interfering) in my right ear. Hoping to see an ENT on Monday, if they can squeeze me in.

 Oh crap, oh crap, oh crap...


----------



## vaed

I'm going to try and make this. It looks like someone is already bringing an HE-6, but I might bring mine along to to test out the different pretty sources and amplification! Not sure yet.

 Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Do we want an *audiologist* to come to the meet for a couple of hours this year?  Right now I know of one person who has been waiting for the meet...*anyone else*?


 
  
 I'd love to see an audiologist. Does this entail on-the-spot impressions? I've been wanting to dive into CIEMs for a while....


----------



## wolfetan44

vaed said:


> I'm going to try and make this. It looks like someone is already bringing an HE-6, but I might bring mine along to to test out the different pretty sources and amplification! Not sure yet.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, free impressions.


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> OH MY FREAKING GAWD!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, just a little freaked out. Came down with an ear infection (or something else painful and sound interfering) in my right ear. Hoping to see an ENT on Monday, if they can squeeze me in.
> 
> ...



Man! Hope it gets better! Gotta show up anyway, just to hang out, at least if you can.


----------



## wolfetan44

I'm getting super excited!


----------



## CEE TEE

vaed said:


> I'd love to see an audiologist. Does this entail on-the-spot impressions? I've been wanting to dive into CIEMs for a while....



It's definitely the easiest way to get into customs. UE will pick up the audiologist charge for on-the-spot impressions, give 20% off purchase price, and I'll ship them to the lab for you. So, the impressions need to be for UE customs purchase or you can ask the audiologist to pay for impressions that you can take with you. (Not sure how much that would cost because we haven't booked an audiologist yet, but typically $50-75.)

We may have enough interest for me to try to have someone come from 12pm-2pm.


----------



## darinf

I am working on getting some Noble Audio products for demo.
  
 It looks like I should be able to get:

Demo versions of the Noble 3,4, and 5 CIEMs.
Universal Noble 4's
Prototype (3d printed) version of the Noble 6 universals
  
 (The rest of the Noble products are either out on loan of out of stock.)
  
 I will have an AK120 to drive them, or you can bring your own source. You can bring your own tips too if you want.


----------



## roll-man

Jumping on the bus a bit late here, but I have always wanted to attend a meet. Please count me + 1 in if possible. Will be heading over from Berkeley. Will bring a few pocket sized items, but don't need any table space. Hope there's room. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## wolfetan44

roll-man said:


> Jumping on the bus a bit late here, but I have always wanted to attend a meet. Please count me + 1 in if possible. Will be heading over from Berkeley. Will bring a few pocket sized items, but don't need any table space. Hope there's room. Really looking forward to it!


 
 It'll be sweet to meet you!


----------



## roll-man

Likewise. Can't wait to check out all the great gear & pick up a few tips from experts like yourself. I'm bringing a musician buddy of mine who's visiting from Switzerland. He loves high end audio and is also an excellent drummer. Should be awesome!


----------



## Crashem

Just found out can't attend as wife is dragging me to LA.  In any case, was really excited to test out all sorts of gear as I am building out my system right now.
  
 In any case, have a new LCD-X that should be burned in by then.  Also might have Chord Hugo by then as well.  Does anyone want to take responsibility for them and bring them to meet-up if there is any interest in this stuff?  I'm on the Pennisula.


----------



## CEE TEE

*UPDATES (2/9/2014):*

Light Harmonic confirms!  Sort of. They said they are bringing a Geek Out. Dunno about DaVinci DAC.
  
*Floor Diagrams Updated*:

aameford gear to be with shane55 (or running around with him)
zerodeefex will place gear with someone (Dinky DAC Shootout, see below)
shane55/aamefford moves to zerodeefex spot (shane55, that ear better behave!)
More Schiit. (So they can bring "everything"- taking aameford/shane55 table)
Darinf returns (Stoney's spot, we hope he is doing okay)
koilico gives up space (running from business trip so no gear)
tvolpe1600 gives up space (GS-X not arrived yet)
3X0 and mosesed take koiloco/tvolpe1600 table
wolfetan44 takes an empty spot we made (we forgot wolfie!??!)
particleman14 stays RIGHT where he is (congrats on Omega SR-007, BTW)
linuxworks to no-show spot or my portable table (something new from him!)
Has always been some extra space at our events, but will bring a portable table just in case.
yfei sharing laptop and Lynx Hilo on my table too
Did we miss anyone?  Thanks, zerodeefex for making the updates!
  
*Look for this line-up of "Dinky DACs".*  
 USB-powered headphone DAC/Amps to stick on your computer or use with your portable rig. 
 zerodeefex bought them so we could compare them, do some reviewing, send them on a little tour...  
 We'll try to let you know which spot they will be in.  (Let ZD know if you would be a good babysitter.)


----------



## CEE TEE

liutim said:


> I'd love to attend My rig:
> Fostex th900
> Woo audio WA5 MAXXED
> Antelope Zodiac Gold
> Thank you!


 
 Shoot! *LiuTim*...would you like to share the table with me?
 I'm across from Eddie Current, so I could probably subtract one of my amps!


----------



## Zashoomin

If you need more space I would be more than happy to share.  My setup isn't exactly compact but I am sure I won't use the entire half table.


----------



## jazzfan

cee tee said:


> *UPDATES (2/6/2014):*
> 
> Light Harmonic confirms!  Sort of. They said they are bringing a Geek Out. Dunno about DaVinci DAC.


 
  
 One vote for the DaVinci DAC.  PLEASE.


----------



## darinf

cee tee said:


> *Look for this line-up of "Dinky DACs".*
> USB-powered headphone DAC/Amps to stick on your computer or use with your portable rig.
> zerodeefex bought them so we could compare them, do some reviewing, send them on a little tour...
> We'll try to let you know which spot they will be in.  (Let ZD know if you would be a good babysitter.)


 
 If you want an HRT MicroStreamer to throw in the mix. I have an extra one you could use. (Actually I have a whole case of them for sale.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## FrankCooter

crashem said:


> Just found out can't attend as wife is dragging me to LA.  In any case, was really excited to test out all sorts of gear as I am building out my system right now.
> 
> In any case, have a new LCD-X that should be burned in by then.  Also might have Chord Hugo by then as well.  Does anyone want to take responsibility for them and bring them to meet-up if there is any interest in this stuff?  I'm on the Pennisula.


 

 A lot of us, including me, would love to hear your LCD-X. I'm bringing an LCD-3 based system. I have an extra amp and could set up a comparison demo between the two. I'm willing to accept full responsibility for your headphones, I've been involved in NorCal meets since 2007. Feel free to check me out with any of the organizers past or present.  I'll be traveling through the peninsula this coming Weds, and will be in S.F. all Sat.Totally willing to make a pick-up at your convenience Appreciate your offer!


----------



## aamefford

frankcooter said:


> A lot of us, including me, would love to hear your LCD-X. I'm bringing an LCD-3 based system. I have an extra amp and could set up a comparison demo between the two. I'm willing to accept full responsibility for your headphones, I've been involved in NorCal meets since 2007. Feel free to check me out with any of the organizers past or present.  I'll be traveling through the peninsula this coming Weds, and will be in S.F. all Sat.Totally willing to make a pick-up at your convenience Appreciate your offer!



A vote of confidence for FrankCooter!


----------



## linuxworks

if there is interest (and if there is room) I can also bring my hacked behringer dcx-2496 (a 3 way crossover for active spkr systems).  my mod is to bypass the analog-out (dac) sections of the DCX and install spdif transmitter chips so that the crossover is now pure spdif-in AND spdif-out.  a lot of people are considering the DCX box as a very affordable way to get a clean digital crossover and this mod helps bring the dcx to a new level of performance.
  
 what my mod looks like:
  

  


  
 so, if people are interested in seeing this, I can bring it along.  but due to not having a definite table yet, I will wait to hear if there is interest, first, before taking this with me.
  
 at some point, I plan to make a production PCB out of this and offer it as a group buy.  for now, though, its a one-off build on a hand made perf board.  its been working for me for over a year now and when you add 2 outboard dacs to this, your active spkr system really takes on a whole new level of performance.
  
 /bryan


----------



## zerodeefex

darinf said:


> If you want an HRT MicroStreamer to throw in the mix. I have an extra one you could use. (Actually I have a whole case of them for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have one . It's just with Purrin down south so wasn't available for the photo. 
  
 I still need to source a new dragonfly (v 1.2) for cheap, get my dacport 1 ohm modded, and take delivery on my Geek Out and Super Duper Geek Out to do a proper comparison


----------



## uzi

Meanwhile at my half-table, I'll probably have both the HRT Musicstreamer II and II+ for anyone wanting to compare and see if the II+ is better.  (Spoiler alert: it is.)


----------



## zerodeefex

uzi said:


> Meanwhile at my half-table, I'll probably have both the HRT Musicstreamer II and II+ for anyone wanting to compare and see if the II+ is better.  (Spoiler alert: it is.)


 
 I remember how surprised you were when you listened to the II+ last year. You bought that thing on the spot!!!


----------



## uzi

zerodeefex said:


> I remember how surprised you were when you listened to the II+ last year. You bought that thing on the spot!!!


 
 Yeah, it was a no-brainer.  The II+ got me to a point where I'm content... and I know there's better... but this point, I'm gonna wait and see how the Geek Out and Geek Pulse turn out and take it from there.  Besides, I recently blew money on buying an HE-500 and upgrading my Mad Dog to an Alpha Dog, so it's good to pause and reflect on things for a bit.  (Translation: "Ouch, my wallet!")


----------



## linuxworks

a friend of mine has an ebay AK4399-based dac that I might be able to convince him to bring:
  

  
 its in a case but this was the only ebay pic I could find of the actual board.  pretty much a standard 4399 build.
  
 if interest, I can ask my buddy to bring this cased DAC along.  I'll have my AMB gamma2 there (wm8741 based) there for comparison.
  
 for my gear, I'm planning to have a custom beta22 and integrated delta1 attenuator.  it will be arduino-based, but with something new for this year (if I can get it completed in time!)


----------



## KurtW

I just spoke with Crashem and have taken up his generous offer to pick up his LCD-X as well as the Hugo amp if it is ready, and bring them to the meet for everyone to hear.  FrankCooter, I'd love to bring it by your setup and compare against the LCD-3, and get your opinion and from others about how they compare.  Crashem would like to get some ideas about the what amp has the best synergy with them as well.  Zashoomin, I'd like to bring them by your setup too if that's okay with you.


----------



## purrin

linuxworks said:


> if there is interest (and if there is room) I can also bring my hacked behringer dcx-2496 (a 3 way crossover for active spkr systems).  my mod is to bypass the analog-out (dac) sections of the DCX and install spdif transmitter chips so that the crossover is now pure spdif-in AND spdif-out.  a lot of people are considering the DCX box as a very affordable way to get a clean digital crossover and this mod helps bring the dcx to a new level of performance.
> 
> what my mod looks like:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely interested...


----------



## daigo

shane55 said:


> OH MY FREAKING GAWD!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, just a little freaked out. Came down with an ear infection (or something else painful and sound interfering) in my right ear. Hoping to see an ENT on Monday, if they can squeeze me in.
> 
> Oh crap, oh crap, oh crap...


 
  OW, that is terrible news.  Hope some antibiotics will clear that out quickly!


----------



## daigo

cee tee said:


> *UPDATES (2/9/2014):*
> 
> Light Harmonic confirms!  Sort of. They said they are bringing a Geek Out. Dunno about DaVinci DAC.
> 
> ...


 
 I wouldn't mind half a table for a small set up.  If not, I'll probably just bring myself, my camera, and my W3000ANV's in a messenger bag and just roam around listening to gear and take pictures again like last year.


----------



## shane55

daigo said:


> OW, that is terrible news.  Hope some antibiotics will clear that out quickly!


 
  
 Thanks all!!
 As it turns out it is NOT an infected inner ear.
  
 It appears to be some sort of inflammation of the auditory nerve. That will typically mean damage and hearing loss, but might be averted by steroidal anti-inflammatories (prednisone). 60% recovery fully, if caught in time. Ugh...
 So... you may need to forgive the 'Roid Rage' I'll be suffrin' from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Prednisone leaves me a wee bit cranky.
  
 See you all SOON!!!


----------



## aamefford

shane55 said:


> Thanks all!!
> As it turns out it is NOT an infected inner ear.
> 
> It appears to be some sort of inflammation of the auditory nerve. That will typically mean damage and hearing loss, but might be averted by steroidal anti-inflammatories (prednisone). 60% recovery fully, if caught in time. Ugh...
> ...


 
 Yeah, but at least you will get nice and puffy and stuff (sits quietly whilst you tell me to do whatever unmentionable and potentially impossible thing to myself that comes to mind...).  Prednisone sucks, but it does help.  I'm really sorry!  My fingers are crossed that you caught it in time!  Take care, hope I see you at the meet.


----------



## zerodeefex

uzi said:


> Yeah, it was a no-brainer.  The II+ got me to a point where I'm content... and I know there's better... but this point, I'm gonna wait and see how the Geek Out and Geek Pulse turn out and take it from there.  Besides, I recently blew money on buying an HE-500 and upgrading my Mad Dog to an Alpha Dog, so it's good to pause and reflect on things for a bit.  (Translation: "Ouch, my wallet!")


 
  
 I'll be offering my balanced Dynahi at a meet special price as I'm moving up the chain. It really rocks the orthos... I'd recommend you just not listen to it


----------



## morph2k4

I'd love to see an audiologist.  I'm looking for a custom job though, not a pair of UEs.


----------



## shane55

aamefford said:


> Yeah, but at least you will get nice and puffy and stuff (sits quietly whilst you *tell me to do whatever unmentionable and potentially impossible thing to myself *that comes to mind...).  Prednisone sucks, but it does help.  I'm really sorry!  My fingers are crossed that you caught it in time!  Take care, hope I see you at the meet.


 
  
 Just thought of a couple things...
 One might not be so impossible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We'll discuss on Sunday. Heh heh...


----------



## DubstaD

I'm new to his whole scene, but I am going to be in the Bay Area that weekend. Actually, it's my first time to visit Cali and anything out west. Gonna try and drop in if I get the chance.


----------



## wolfetan44

Scratch that, do need a table.


----------



## m17xr2b

I would have never imagined I would attend one of these meetings being from Europe. Count me in.


----------



## Crashem

kurtw said:


> I just spoke with Crashem and have taken up his generous offer to pick up his LCD-X as well as the Hugo amp if it is ready, and bring them to the meet for everyone to hear.  FrankCooter, I'd love to bring it by your setup and compare against the LCD-3, and get your opinion and from others about how they compare.  Crashem would like to get some ideas about the what amp has the best synergy with them as well.  Zashoomin, I'd like to bring them by your setup too if that's okay with you.




We're on for Thursday to meet up. Just found out no way chord hugo around before this weekend. Also, hopefully lcd x fully burned in by Thursday. Pink noise, white noise, etc.


----------



## linuxworks

my friend will be bringing his Hifiman HE-400 with him and I'll have that at my table, if there is space for me 
  
 it sounded pretty good on the b22 (we used to leave those at work, believe it or not) but it was a bit heavy (weight wise) for me.
  
 I'll have my hd650, which is still my go-to phones, with me, as well.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Tibetan Singing Bowl:  Guess the Frequency Contest*
  
*ENTER *
On a sheet of paper at the front desk, enter your:

Full Name
Head-fi Name (if you have one)
Frequency guess in Hz.    (_EXAMPLE:  _120.5Hz)
  
LIMIT, ONE ENTRY PER PERSON (determined by name on the entry)
  
*PRIZE*
 Person who guesses primary frequency of the bowl the closest (first harmonic to within a tenth of a Hz) will win a *$40** HDTracks gift certificate PLUS adoring fans & bragging rights for one year. *
 Tie?  A drawing from tied entries determines the winner.
  
*WINNER*
 Will be announced after 3:00 pm on February 16th, 2014 at the SF Bay Area Head-Fi meet.
 Must be present to win.
 If you win, NO SPAM will be awarded!  Just need an email address to send you the HDTracks gift certificate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
(Thanks, jazzfan for this extra bit of fun!)


----------



## Radio_head

That is a supercool idea.


----------



## FYL941

cee tee said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]*UPDATES (2/9/2014):*[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I was going to ask for a table spot but I just remembered I have to cut out early so, I'll just bring my W5000 and hang out for a little while. Thanks!


----------



## Physther

Just a quick update on my equipment, I'll just be bringing:
  
 Macbook Pro -> Schiit Bifrost Uber w/Gen. 2 USB -> Cavalli EHHA Rev. A -> HD800
  
 Sorry, AK100 has been sold & Denon D2000 w/Cocobolo Rosewood extra depth cups won't be in by then.


----------



## wolfetan44

physther said:


> Just a quick update on my equipment, I'll just be bringing:
> 
> Macbook Pro -> Schiit Bifrost Uber w/Gen. 2 USB -> Cavalli EHHA Rev. A -> HD800
> 
> Sorry, AK100 has been sold & Denon D2000 w/Cocobolo Rosewood extra depth cups won't be in by then.


 
 Will be cool to catch up with you!


----------



## amb

I will be bringing:

The full line of AMB headphone amps:
- AMB β22 + σ22
- AMB M³
- AMB CK²III
- AMB Mini³ (high performance edition with χ1 LiPo power)

Source:
- AMB γ2 DAC
- Laptop with lots of music, mostly FLAC and some high-res

Headphones:
- Sennheiser HD800
- Sennheiser HD600
- Sennheiser HD580
- Sennheiser PX100


----------



## uzi

Update to what I plan on bringing:
  
 Headphones:
 - Hifiman HE-500
 - Mr Speakers Alpha Dog
 - Sennheiser HD650
 - Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 600 Ohm (for sale)
 - Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm
  
 Sources:
 - HRT Musicstreamer II+
 - HRT Musicstreamer II
  
 Amps:
 - Burson Soloist (all 5 headphones)
 - Bottlehead Crack + Speedball (HD650, DT880 and DT770 only)
 - Emotiva mini-X a-100 (only have cabling for HE-500 and AD)
  
 As you can see, there will be two amp options for each of the headphones I'm bringing.  The HE-500 and AD are both terminated with 4-pin XLR and with XLR to TRS adapters, and the Emotiva only has an XLR adapter for it currently... hence why only those two will work with it currently.


----------



## linuxworks

what I am planning, so far:
  
 just completed (well, almost complete, as of right now) a beta22 build that is a little bit different from the rest:
  

  
  
 it uses an arduino inside (LCDuino without lcd), has a delta-1 relay attenuator, IR remote and motor pot - but also uses a nixie display for dB readout.  kind of fun and somewhat uncommon, with all the LCD builds going on these days.
  
 I also updated my build of the gamma2 dac, with a built-in spdif 'meter' showing the sample rate (also an arduino inside doing that):
  

  
  
 for spdif, I have the hiface-2 that gives asynch usb audio at 24bits and 192k.  I'll have a laptop with me that will play thru that usb/spdif dongle and into either the AK4399 ebay dac or the AMB y2 dac.
  
 phones will be my hd650 and my friend's hifiman, that I listed in my previous post.
  
 the beta22 is being finished this week, just in time for the meet


----------



## zerodeefex

zomg. Nixie display. We will find you space even if it means I am functioning as your table.


----------



## linuxworks

lol
  
 the display board was just built last nite, in fact.  took me an entire day to solder this!
  

  
 (the nixies are sitting right above the 4 resistors; those are the anode resistors that feed 170v DC, in)
  
 I've been buying old test gear and some with nixies - and I just could not resist doing a build with those cute little tubes.  they are very abundant from russia and ukraine (on ebay) and not super expensive, either ($10 per tube, average).
  
 I was worried that there would be some bad affect on the sound, but I don't hear any issues.  I am -not- using multiplexing, each tube is direct driven.


----------



## CEE TEE

^That looks FANTASTIC.  I will be wearing my nixie tube watch at the event!!


----------



## linuxworks

you should have a contest on who can guess the mux refresh rate on your watch.
  

  
 I'm sure someone's hearing will go high enough.


----------



## VXAce

Change of plans, looks like I have to be somewhere else on the 16th. Sorry~


----------



## 3X0

Is anyone carpooling from South Bay? I could use a ride from North San Jose. If not, should hopefully still be OK.


----------



## daigo

Hopefully one of the vendors will have a Fostex TH900 at their table.  I've been looking for an opportunity to check those out!


----------



## baronkatz

If anyone has any of the higher end Audio Technica headphones such as the *ESW10, ESW11, etc...* would even like to hear the A900X, to compare to my ESW9, ES10, etc...
  
 Also interested in listening to the following: Comparing my T770Pro and T70P I sold off to a *T5P *if someone has it?
  
 Comparing my Ultrasone Edition 8s to *Signature Pro, Signature DJ, Edition 7, and Edition 9*
  
 So if anyone has any of those please bring them along and we can listen to each others!


----------



## CEE TEE

daigo said:


> Hopefully one of the vendors will have a *Fostex TH900* at their table.  I've been looking for an opportunity to check those out!


 
*LiuTim* has* TH900*, Antelope Zodiac Gold, Woo WA5LE.  Trying to give him space with/next to *mosesed* and *Audio DNYA* if possible to put them together because they are friends. Keep an eye out for him.


----------



## attilahun

Damn I love nixies. That is legit.


----------



## Zashoomin

Those Nixies Are legit.  On the other hand I was hoping to be able to bring my new balanced beta but it doesn't look like the front pannels will be milled in time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  If by some meracle they arrive by Saturday I think that I can finish the amp by Sunday morning.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## linuxworks

2 quick video clips showing the nixies (using a very cheap handheld digicam; doing video is NOT my strong subject!)
  
 http://www.netstuff.org/nixies/
  
 one shows the remote control going up and down the volume range (and the motor pot going back and forth).  the other video shows what the speed is like when you twist the knob and watch the digits fly


----------



## Physther

yeah - likewise!  You bringing the firefly??


----------



## Inertius

I am looking forward to attending. I've been considering getting the HE-500 after lurking around here for a while; I'm hoping I can try one out!


----------



## uzi

inertius said:


> I am looking forward to attending. I've been considering getting the HE-500 after lurking around here for a while; I'm hoping I can try one out!


 
 Yeah, I'll have mine with me.


----------



## aamefford

Still looking good for me! A phone call can still kill it, but knock on wood!


----------



## CEE TEE

_*Announcement...*_
  
*Justin of HeadAmp*, won't be able to make it Sunday.
  
 Snow storm is expected to hit Montana and will prohibit him from shipping gear.
  
 (Ahead of what would be very difficult travel.)
  
 He promises to work on BHSE and GS-X while he is stuck at home... 
  
 NOTE: The *2014 SoCal Meet* will still see Justin *next month.*


----------



## mitch_o

Looks like I stumbled upon this thread just in time, hopefully I can swing by for my first meet!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Diagram Updates 2/12/2014*
  
*Salon 3:*
 Audio DNYA moved, Justinbieber & zerodeefex placed there
  
*Salon 2:*
 HeadAmp removed, Audio DNYA + mosesed + LiuTim placed there
  
*Salon 1:*
 mosesed moved, caolizhen placed there
 Justinbieber & caolizhen moved, linuxworks & LFF placed there
  
*GEAR LIST UPDATED*
  
_3 Days to Go!!!_


----------



## FYL941

baronkatz said:


> If anyone has any of the higher end Audio Technica headphones such as the *ESW10, ESW11, etc...* would even like to hear the A900X, to compare to my ESW9, ES10, etc...


 
 I'll be bringing my ATHW5000 that helps...


----------



## CEE TEE

*UPDATE (2/13/2014)*
  
*We've got an AUDIOLOGIST:*  "Jonathan" will be our Audiologist from *12-2pm!*
  
If you will be getting impressions, please be ready between 12pm and 1:40pm.  
  
(It can take 10-15 minutes for impressions).  Thanks!


----------



## nicrozier132

Hello, i'm new and would like/be attending the event on Sunday. I do not have any gear to provide just a fan. Thank you, Nicholas C


----------



## linuxworks

I don't think I'll have my box open, but here's a peek inside for the tube lovers 
  

  
 again, this is being finished this very week.  I will probably finish it on saturday 
  
 seems I have the table with particleman, so come find me if you want a demo.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi y'all,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just wanted to wish y'all a great time!
  
 Sorry I couldn't come up this time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just have too many things going on here, and I am super swamped (checked in with CEE TEE, he knows all about it).
  
 Looking forward to the impressions thread though... have fun!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Announcement...*
  
*Audio DNYA is also contributing to the raffle:*
 One (1) "Kuroe" USB Cable. Para-Air insulation & Strainless-Stressless topology.

 Five (5) sets of "Ourea" Isolation Feet  (4 feet per set). Optimized for components weighing 4-10lbs.

*For Audition at the Meet:*
 Updated "Cor Caroli" Amp

 "Loups" All-in-One


----------



## cheneric

Hey guys, lurker here. I'm planning to swing by to check everything out!


----------



## metaldood

If anyone travelling by BART ... Take precautions! http://www.bart.gov/news/articles/2014/news20140213-1


----------



## third_eye

Hope you all have a great meet guys! Looking forward to impressions!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Hotel MAP, Hallway/Room Shots*
  
Due to several requests, I am posting last year's location scouting shots and hotel map here:
​


----------



## Heil Heir

I'm not much of a convention guy, and don't have much of a headset collection, but since I could bike there, was born there, was married there, and may just die in Redwood City, I'll try to make it. Since my only decent headset has provenance, I'll bring it along with the original box and documentation. See you guys on Sunday with Dr. Oskar Heil's very own ESS Mark-I cans. Cheers to you all.


----------



## zerodeefex

*Announcement...*
  
*Light Harmonic has something for the raffle, too:*
  
 One (1) LightSpeed Ultra-wide Bandwidth USB Cable. USB: It's in Our DNA.
  

  

  
*For Audition at the Meet:*
  
 Light Harmonic Geek Out on-the-go, high-res DAC and headphone amp


----------



## mrspeakers

FYI we have a meet special: pay cash no sales tax on Alpha and Mad Dogs.  We'll have Mad Dogs on hand, Alphas are about a three week lead time.


----------



## darinf

zerodeefex said:


> *Light Harmonic has something for the raffle, too:*
> 
> One (1) LightSpeed Ultra-wide Bandwidth USB Cable. USB: It's in Our DNA.


 
 Whoa, have you seen the price of this cable? That's a really nice raffle prize!


----------



## ed45

I just heard about the meet. It's local for me, so I plan on attending but I won't be bringing any gear.


----------



## anetode

darinf said:


> Whoa, have you seen the price of this cable? That's a really nice raffle prize!


 

 I know, right? I've been needing a USB cable so I've been saving up for the past few months, now I could have a chance at winning one!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Update 2/14/2014*
  
 Due to severe weather conditions prohibiting travel,* en-r* cannot attend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*Will add some gear to Darinf's Table in Salon 2:*

D7000, HE-500s, W1000X, Beyerdynamic T1, HD650s, Beyer T90s, Dunu DN1000
Woo Duo
Colorfly C4
DX50
Questyle CMA 800R Current Mode Amplifier (only about 50 of these globally)
Questlye CAS192 DAC  (only about 10 of these globally)
Fully-balanced stack from Yulong with interesting Saber DAC (DA8)
Yulong new balanced amplifier (A28)
  
 (Please note:  Darin may use some of this gear in his demo rigs too, but feel free to ask if there is something you would like to listen to without the DSP demonstration.)


----------



## LiuTim

darinf said:


> Whoa, have you seen the price of this cable? That's a really nice raffle prize!


 
 OMG 999USD
 Let me get it.


----------



## wolfetan44

Can't wait for this, looking forward to talking with everyone


----------



## purrin

Looking forward to seeing everything there. Thanks to CEETEE for pretty much doing 92% of the organizing.


----------



## jazzfan

heil heir said:


> I'm not much of a convention guy, and don't have much of a headset collection, but since I could bike there, was born there, was married there, and may just die in Redwood City, I'll try to make it. Since my only decent headset has provenance, I'll bring it along with the original box and documentation. See you guys on Sunday with Dr. Oskar Heil's very own ESS Mark-I cans. Cheers to you all.


 

 That's quite a rare set you have.  I doubt that many have ever seen one in person, let alone heard one first hand.  I've never see one in the wild, but I'm familiar with the technology.
  
 I really appreciate the fact that meets like this not only provide an opportunity for enthusiasts to experience new equipment, but also rare equipment like the ESS Mark 1 Stereophones. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## warrenpchi

​  
 Lets all stay on topic fellas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## VXAce

Anyone not going to the Bay Area meet. I'm sitting a mere 37.1 miles away from Sofitel SF.  ヾ(๑╹◡╹๑)ノ


----------



## wolfetan44

vxace said:


> Anyone not going to the Bay Area meet. I'm sitting a mere 37.1 miles away from Sofitel SF.  ヾ(๑╹◡╹๑)ノ


 
 5.1 miles here


----------



## Heil Heir

Thanks! I was trying to figure out what I could bring to accompany the Mark-I's, as I usually just use an old ipod and a Radio Shack adapter, so I was looking through the basement, and came across the good Dr.'s Marantz CP230/CP430 Stereo Cassette Recorder. I have no idea if it works or not, as the power adapter is from England (I believe), and I'd need to get 3 D batteries and a tape to fire it up, but if it does work, I'll bring that along, and some of Oskar's tapes to play along with. I may dabble with one of this very 70's looking Sony electret (silly Japanese spelling?) condenser microphone ECM-23, also assuming that it works, for anyone that may have a desire to play with such toys.


----------



## Inertius

Is it alright if I bring a USB stick with some music to make comparisons to the gear I have at home? Or would it be better to just bring my current headphones?


----------



## mrlazybums

Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## Music Daedalus

inertius said:


> Is it alright if I bring a USB stick with some music to make comparisons to the gear I have at home? Or would it be better to just bring my current headphones?


 
 I think it's a great idea to bring USB sticks with the music you are familiar with. Actually, bring your headphones as well, there is individual difference between the very same model.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 BTW, anybody interested in doing some *blind ABA listening? *I can setup to ABA usb cables, PSU(switching vs linear) or even systems. I consider it the best way to find one's own need.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Hi Inertius. Absolutely bring some of your reference music on a CD, Jump Drive, even an SD card. Finally a use for cargo pockets... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I need to try to load up a 32GB SD Card and bring my Squeezebox touch.  Many laptops can read SD cards too.
  
 Anything to control variables so that you can try to have an idea of how stuff sounds.  
  
 When I was trying a lot of components and figuring out my rigs, I brought along:  iDevice (.wav lossless) + Pure i20 dock + Benchmark DAC1 (small, headphone outs) plus my phones.
  
 Basically a full system in a bag. That way I could isolate components. USB sticks are small.


----------



## 3X0

For those keen on sampling the Omegas, I'd recommend bringing a SD card loaded up with some ALAC or high-bitrate MP3s of your choice. Besides that, something with USB/optical output might work as well -- can't guarantee playback of any other formats on the machine I'm bringing.
  
 I'll have a few ALACs loaded up but it'll be mostly newer stuff like alternative rock, trip-hop, nu jazz, maybe more. It'll be a very small collection and will not suit everyone's tastes.


----------



## Mkubota1

music daedalus said:


> BTW, anybody interested in doing some *blind ABA listening? *I can setup to ABA usb cables, PSU(switching vs linear) or even systems. I consider it the best way to find one's own need.


 
  
 Love the idea!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

this is the address?
  
 223 Twin Dolphin Drive
 REDWOOD CITY  94065


----------



## Vansen

hifiguy528 said:


> this is the address?
> 
> 223 Twin Dolphin Drive
> REDWOOD CITY  94065


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## shane55

My good friends.
 I am not going to make the meet tomorrow.
  
 As I wrote earlier, a week ago I awoke with severe ISSNHL (idiopathic sudden sensorineural hearing loss) in my left ear. At first the vertigo, nausea and tinnitus were all pretty severe... along with radical loss of hearing.
 After 6 days of Prednisone and a cortisone injection... through my eardrum, into my middle ear (transtympanic injection)... I have lost the vertigo, but the hearing loss is still nearly total, and the tinnitus (and sound distortion) is massive.
  
 So while I'd love to see everyone, and will greatly miss being at the event, I would find it too difficult and frustrating. I wouldn't be able to test any of the amazing equipment you all are bringing, and noise - talking - sounds are all too painful, even with earplugs.
  
 I'll be thinking of you all, and what a great time you're having. I want to see lots of pics, and great reviews!!!
 Good luck to all on the great raffle and door prizes!!
  
 See you next time!


----------



## koiloco

^ I hope you'll get better soon.  Take care.


----------



## wolfetan44

Wow, sorry to hear that, Shane. Was hoping to talk wtih you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get well soon, man.


----------



## baronkatz

I still haven't heard if there is a table free and it's already tomorrow. Again I will be bringing the following:
  
 Headphones:
  
 Audio Technica ESW9s and ES10s
 Beyerdynamic T770 Pros 32ohm Limited Editions (with both velour and stock pads)
 Denon AH-D950 (Might bring the AH-D750s if someone can help me repair those they can have a listen)
 Ultrason Edition 8s
  
 Dac/Amp/Sources:
  
 Centerance Dacport
 Sony Vaio Z3
 Nokia N9
 iPod 4G
  
 I could also bring the following if anyone is interested: Bang and Olufsen Beosound 2, B&O A8 earphones, iPod classic, Nokia N900...
  
 Let me know if there is a free table, I should only need a half table probably? How safe are these meets in terms of people snatching stuff?


----------



## whitefang

I just received my Fostex HP-V1 Portable tube amplifier and I will bring it tomorrow...


----------



## Physther

Sorry for the last minute request from folks who are attending the meet - I'm having my stock HD800 cable modified and it unfortunately didn't arrive in time for the meet.  Would anybody happen to have a spare stock vs aftermarket HD800 cable for me to use during the meet? 
  
 If not no biggie - Feel free to bring your own headphones to test out my Bifrost & Cavalli EHHA Rev. A


----------



## jazzfan

shane55 said:


> My good friends.
> I am not going to make the meet tomorrow.
> 
> As I wrote earlier, a week ago I awoke with severe ISSNHL (idiopathic sudden sensorineural hearing loss) in my left ear. At first the vertigo, nausea and tinnitus were all pretty severe... along with radical loss of hearing.
> ...


 
  
  
 So sorry to learn of your condition.  Just goggled it.  I didn't realize it was so severe.  I wish you a full and speedy recovery and I hope you can make it next year.
  
 Take care
  
  


physther said:


> Sorry for the last minute request from folks who are attending the meet - I'm having my stock HD800 cable modified and it unfortunately didn't arrive in time for the meet.  Would anybody happen to have a spare stock vs aftermarket HD800 cable for me to use during the meet?
> 
> If not no biggie - Feel free to bring your own headphones to test out my Bifrost & Cavalli EHHA Rev. A


 
  
 I have you covered.  I just found my stock HD800 cable and will bring it to the meet.  Stop by my table in Salon 4 to pick it up.


----------



## Physther

Thanks so much jazzfan!! It looks like we're "table-mates" so I'll definitely get at ya tomorrow. 

Shane55 - hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## GalaxyGuy

Not sure if I can share a table with someone, but I might bring some gear, just in case.  If I can't, no biggie.  I will bring my LCD-XCs and TH900s regardless.  If I can get some table space, I will share my new EC 2A3 MkIV.


----------



## Physther

Swing by! I only have 1dac/amp/HP (salon 4)


----------



## rwolters

Hi everyone. I wanted to let you know that I plan to attend tomorrow's Meet too. I live in Michigan most of the year but have been lucky enough to be spending this winter in Sunnyvale, CA; only a short distance from the Meet. I'm also not normally a headphone guy. But, it seems that no matter how hard I try, or how much I spend, assembling a great sounding speaker-based audio system has eluded me. So, I'm going to change my focus and see if I have more success assembling a great sounding headphone system. Having an opportunity to audition all these great systems will really be helpful to me.
  
 Thanks very much.
  
 Bob


----------



## ChrisMcLaughlin

Have fun. I unfortunately wont be able to make it!


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

shane55 said:


> My good friends.
> I am not going to make the meet tomorrow.
> 
> As I wrote earlier, a week ago I awoke with severe ISSNHL (idiopathic sudden sensorineural hearing loss) in my left ear. At first the vertigo, nausea and tinnitus were all pretty severe... along with radical loss of hearing.
> ...


 

 This is terrible news Shane - I hope you can recover okay.  Please keep me informed of your progress in the future.
  
 I have those recent Vinyl wav rips, and I'll have them loaded on my laptop at the meet, so at least a small part of you will be present tomorrow.


----------



## vipervick

Well crap,
  
 I'm not going to make it tomorrow. A last minute schedule change at work has me tied up. I need my sleep before another 12-hour shift tomorrow.
  
 Sorry all, hope you guys have a great time!!! I'll have to make the next meet.


----------



## zerodeefex

_*Announcement*_
  
*Remember to bring:*

*If you have table space*, remember to bring *power strips/surge protectors* and *extension cords*!
CDs and USB drives with your favorite music!
  
*Baronkatz:*

We've been trying to fit everyone who wants to bring gear. If you're okay using your table all day except for 12-2 for the audiologist, we have half a table left.
  
*Things to remember for everyone:*

Enjoy yourself!
Listen to something aspirational! One thing that's great about these meets is getting a chance to hear the next 10 steps up the chain. 
Take notes even if it's just on your phone or tablet. You'll forget a bunch of what you've heard and you'll appreciate being able to review later on. 
Post to the meet impressions thread after you get home! Other meet impression threads have been pretty sparse, it's great for the community to get post-meet feedback on gear.
Be respectful of everyone's gear. There are some AMAZING rigs out there including many that have been crafted with a lot of care and skill (see a picture of Frank's rig below)
  

  
  
 Lastly, anyone has an *extra coax cable* for CEE TEE, we could use it!


----------



## baronkatz

Do I have to show up when it opens to get a table? Could I come a little later and possibly share a table with someone, IE can someone save me a spot?


----------



## jazzfan

zerodeefex said:


> _*Announcement*_
> ...
> Lastly, anyone has an *extra coax cable* for CEE TEE, we could use it!


 
  
@CEE TEE
  
 Stop by my table and borrow as many as you need.


----------



## Citizen13469

I'll be attending, first time to one of these. Any protocol etc? I'll just bring my MA-900's and Amperiors for now..


----------



## baronkatz

zerodeefex said:


> *Baronkatz:*
> 
> We've been trying to fit everyone who wants to bring gear. If you're okay using your table all day except for 12-2 for the audiologist, we have half a table left.


 
 That sounds good. I'm new to this and this will by my first meet. I think what I might do is just walk around the tables from say 11-2 to hear everyones headphones and then from 2-4 exhibit my own gear at the table after the Audiologist has left for everyone to hear. That sound good? Thank you and see you tomorrow! I should be there around 11am or so.


----------



## bsingh

It's a 50-minute drive from UCB, so I'm definitely coming.  I can bring my O2 and ODAC. My HE-400s broke a few days ago, and their right speaker is almost about to fall off; nonetheless, I'll still bring them. Also, it will be my first time at a head-fi meet, so I am super excited! I look forward to listening to some of the headphones under $1.5k and hopefully choosing my next upgrade!


----------



## Davewuuu

Can anyone give me a ride from the daly city bart plz?


----------



## bsingh

Davewuuu, I PM'ed you.


----------



## ronetna

I'll be there.


----------



## Heil Heir

If you can't get someone to do it, you can take BART to Milbrae, and then Caltrain to Redwood City. I don't know how far the walk would be, but I'd guess about a mile.


----------



## Crashem

Was able to skip my la trip.

Anyone need a ride from bart/train station in millbrae, burlingame? Heading out in a 20-30 min. Pm me your number and I'll call you


----------



## jordyzee

Hello I am on my way. So excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and i am bringing a friends.


----------



## Davewuuu

i got a ride


----------



## jbsf

Heading down this afternoon - first event of its kind for me, very excited to meet fellow enthusiasts, really hoping to try out some Audezes and Senn 800's if anyone has them there..?
  
 And/or a Nuforce Linear-power equipped DAC/Preamp so I can tell if want to save for one of the LPS for my HDP


----------



## phtzer

Is there any free parking?


----------



## Grahame

My afternoon has opened up, so I may be able to drop in see friends old and new. See you there!


----------



## thegrobe

I'm first of all, jealous. I really really really wanted to come today, share my gear and spend time with you splendid folks. But just couldn't get free for the day.

I'm looking forward to pictures and posts from everyone fortunate enough to attend. So I can live vicariously through you!

I hope everyone is having a fantastic time! Cheers!


----------



## soundboy

Something always comes up at the last moment. Can't make it today. :mad:


----------



## metaldood

Great meetup. Was nice to meet you and see all the awesome gear.


----------



## VXAce

Pictures nao! \o/


----------



## mitch_o

Huge thanks to all of the vendors and members who shared their gear with us today! I had a great time at my first meet, despite the awful effect it's going to have on my wallet in the very near future. 
  
 Edit: And thanks to the organizers too, of course!


----------



## ed45

As a relative newbie, this was the first meet that I've attended, and I was very impressed with how friendly and helpful everyone was. It was very well organized, and I was able to listen to some impressive gear that I'd only read about before.  Plaudits to CEE TEE, the sponsors, the people who organized and/or brought gear to the meet, and the other attendees.


----------



## voicemaster

This was my first time attending a meet like this and I absolutely enjoyed it. Being able to try thousands dollar headphones and amps is a treat and the members were very nice to let us try their systems. As a result, I ended up buying a MadDog from Mr.Speaker and I absolutely love it. Thanks to CEE TEE and others who helped organizing the event and all other members for letting us try and play with their systems. Looking forward for the next event.


----------



## aamefford

Thanks all! I had a blast as always. I know there are gonna be lots of photos. I saw several nice cameras out. 

New meet impressions thread? I'm on my phone, so I'll leave it to someone with a bigger screen or better eyes...


----------



## Peter_in_the_Bay

Awesome meet. Thank you everybody for bringing your gear and letting me sample it. Now I have a major case of "upgraderities" Special thanks to CEE TEE for putting it all together.


----------



## FYL941

Although I was only able to stay for a couple hours it was still a great first time meet.  Cherry popped!  Can't wait to do it again, and hoping to get a table next time.  Never heard audeze can's before and now I want one bad...


----------



## Citizen13469

To echo everyone else, first time at a meet and thought it was well organized and was greatly impressed with everyone who brought out their gear and shared with all of us. To the organizers a big thank you.


----------



## Inertius

Thank you for organizing this event! I'm really glad I got to audition some gear I've been interested in. Everyone was very friendly and helpful too!


----------



## IcedTea

Had a great time at the meet, everyone is truly nice. 
  
 Thank you to Mr. CEE TEE for putting this together, maybe next year (if I have more cash) I'll spend a bit more time at the UE booth.


----------



## buppyjr

Just wanted to thank everyone that helped make this meet happen.  I've been a lurker here for some time now and enjoyed reading all the gear talk.  This was my first meet and it was great!  I just wanted to hear the HD800 and the LCD3 and wound up coming home with a Vali+Modi stack!  I never win anything!  Thanks to everyone that brought their gear so others could listen to them and make informed decisions on what cans to get!


----------



## daigo

Another great meet.  Always fun to come to these and chat about music and audio gear.  Thanks to all the organizers for taking the time to set everything up and getting the word out, as it was a pretty large turn out.


----------



## walfredo

Super fun meet!!  Thanks so much to CEE TEE, purin, zerodeefex, and everybody else who helped.
  
 I was great to meet to so many of you.  I had an awesome time!!


----------



## Ryuhyoko

Thanks for everyone who put this together!! I had a wonderful time today. Some equipment looked really intimidating but thanks to the nice people who were kind enough to let me try them. Great people with incredible gear! 

Sent telepathically.


----------



## amb

Another great meet! Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen.
Here is a gallery of photos I took at the event:

http://www.amb.org/ti/audio/chang20140216/

Enjoy!


----------



## bluedeer3

Thanks Cee Tee and all for the great work!  The meet was terrific.


----------



## AxelCloris

amb said:


> Another great meet! Thanks to everyone who helped make it happen.
> Here is a gallery of photos I took at the event:
> 
> http://www.amb.org/ti/audio/chang20140216/
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the photos. Looks like there was a lot of amazing stuff out there, I'm jealous of my mid-westerness and being able to come out to a meet like this. Now I patiently await the impressions thread.


----------



## kcsmjohn

Enjoyed the meet, was able to hear some great systems. Heard headphones and amps I was interested in and it really helped to make some decisions about my next purchase. Thanks to all who organized the meet and to those who shared their systems and knowledge. Hope it happens again next year. Thanks Again


----------



## amb

The meet impressions thread is here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/706128/official-2014-bay-area-meet-sunday-feb-16th-2014-impressions-thread

Let's continue from there!


----------

